# The walking dead season 8



## GHook93

I think it is safe to say this show jumped the shark a little while ago. It is still entertaining, but not a great show anymore.

The opening speeches the rally the troops was so cheesy it was cringe-worthy. I nearly shut it off. However Rick’s plan and how they executed it was pretty cool. I enjoyed that.

Then they try to claim Maggie is still on the first trimester and Judith is now 4-5 yrs old?!?!?!?!? Poor writing to say the least.

Who didn’t predict that Gregory would double cross Gabe? Stupid writing. Then Gabe ends up in a trailer with Negan. Um why didn’t Gabe shoot him and end the war? Bad writing all he way around.

I also can’t determine if Negan is just a horrible character or while Morgan has just played him horribly.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

I will admit the season has a ton of promise.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Crixus

For what it is, a TV show its fine. And it lasted the zombie craze to. FEAR though, just sucks. I mean, you got this blond chick and her daughter who just jump in every place and take over. I mean, in a world without law this just wouldn't happen. I'm thinking that's why the crossover.


----------



## GHook93

Crixus said:


> For what it is, a TV show its fine. And it lasted the zombie craze to. FEAR though, just sucks. I mean, you got this blond chick and her daughter who just jump in every place and take over. I mean, in a world without law this just wouldn't happen. I'm thinking that's why the crossover.



I stopped watching FWD when they just took in Ofelia and allowed her to poison them so easily. Too predictable and stupid.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ptbw forever

GHook93 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it is, a TV show its fine. And it lasted the zombie craze to. FEAR though, just sucks. I mean, you got this blond chick and her daughter who just jump in every place and take over. I mean, in a world without law this just wouldn't happen. I'm thinking that's why the crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching FWD when they just took in Ofelia and allowed her to poison them so easily. Too predictable and stupid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

It is better than Walking Dead right now.

At least John Proctor is a competent villain.


----------



## ptbw forever

Crixus said:


> For what it is, a TV show its fine. And it lasted the zombie craze to. FEAR though, just sucks. I mean, you got this blond chick and her daughter who just jump in every place and take over. I mean, in a world without law this just wouldn't happen. I'm thinking that's why the crossover.


The shows were written by kooky liberals for kooky liberals.

They don't understand that chivalry would be one of the first things to go in that type of environment.

Daniel Salazar is the only reason to watch that show.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> I think it is safe to say this show jumped the shark a little while ago. It is still entertaining, but not a great show anymore.
> 
> The opening speeches the rally the troops was so cheesy it was cringe-worthy. I nearly shut it off. However Rick’s plan and how they executed it was pretty cool. I enjoyed that.
> 
> Then they try to claim Maggie is still on the first trimester and Judith is now 4-5 yrs old?!?!?!?!? Poor writing to say the least.
> 
> Who didn’t predict that Gregory would double cross Gabe? Stupid writing. Then Gabe ends up in a trailer with Negan. Um why didn’t Gabe shoot him and end the war? Bad writing all he way around.
> 
> I also can’t determine if Negan is just a horrible character or while Morgan has just played him horribly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



They weren't saying that Judith is now 4-5.  That was just Rick's imagining of a better future.

The speeches at the beginning *were* pretty bad.  Very contrived.

Gabriel is still the kind of naive character who has faith in the goodness of other people, at least compared to the others.  

What bothered me most is that the last season was basically a build-up to this battle between Rick's group and the Saviors, and then it was shoved so quickly into this first episode.  It seemed to me as though the writers wanted to get it out of the way as quickly as possible.


----------



## GHook93

ptbw forever said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it is, a TV show its fine. And it lasted the zombie craze to. FEAR though, just sucks. I mean, you got this blond chick and her daughter who just jump in every place and take over. I mean, in a world without law this just wouldn't happen. I'm thinking that's why the crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching FWD when they just took in Ofelia and allowed her to poison them so easily. Too predictable and stupid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is better than Walking Dead right now.
> 
> At least John Proctor is a competent villain.
Click to expand...


I don’t think so. FTWD doesn’t have one likable character or someone to root for. TWD has Daryl, Carol, Rick, Morgan, Jesus and the King. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

ptbw forever said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it is, a TV show its fine. And it lasted the zombie craze to. FEAR though, just sucks. I mean, you got this blond chick and her daughter who just jump in every place and take over. I mean, in a world without law this just wouldn't happen. I'm thinking that's why the crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> The shows were written by kooky liberals for kooky liberals.
> 
> They don't understand that chivalry would be one of the first things to go in that type of environment.
> 
> Daniel Salazar is the only reason to watch that show.
Click to expand...


Salazar is the character I loathe the most. Great actor, but horrible character.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it is, a TV show its fine. And it lasted the zombie craze to. FEAR though, just sucks. I mean, you got this blond chick and her daughter who just jump in every place and take over. I mean, in a world without law this just wouldn't happen. I'm thinking that's why the crossover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching FWD when they just took in Ofelia and allowed her to poison them so easily. Too predictable and stupid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is better than Walking Dead right now.
> 
> At least John Proctor is a competent villain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t think so. FTWD doesn’t have one likable character or someone to root for. TWD has Daryl, Carol, Rick, Morgan, Jesus and the King.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I think Madison is fairly likeable.  Salazar has his moments as well.  FTWD is still very much the weaker show, but it has improved, while TWD has been on the decline.  Eventually, they might even out.


----------



## GHook93

Pretty good episode, except for the back and forth between Tara and Jesus (stupid, predictable and filler for lost space).

***spoiler***

Seriously that is how you bring Morales back. You make him one of the Saviors and an all around piece of shit. We waited since season 1 for his return and we now wish he gets smoked by Daryl!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Oh and Jesus’s keeping the Savior prisoners alive, because in post-apocalypse genre that also backfires and on this show that has been played out over and over and over and over again to the point of lazy writers not having any new ideas.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Pretty good episode, except for the back and forth between Tara and Jesus (stupid, predictable and filler for lost space).
> 
> ***spoiler***
> 
> Seriously that is how you bring Morales back. You make him one of the Saviors and an all around piece of shit. We waited since season 1 for his return and we now wish he gets smoked by Daryl!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I don't remember Morales at all lol.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good episode, except for the back and forth between Tara and Jesus (stupid, predictable and filler for lost space).
> 
> ***spoiler***
> 
> Seriously that is how you bring Morales back. You make him one of the Saviors and an all around piece of shit. We waited since season 1 for his return and we now wish he gets smoked by Daryl!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember Morales at all lol.
Click to expand...


He was the father in the Mexican family during the first 3 or 4 episodes of season 1. He left with his family to somewhere, I can’t remember.

My guess is episode 3 will give the Morales back story.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## RWS

Both shows are welcome brainless fodder. I try not to delve too much into the inconsistencies, even though it hits me like a sledgehammer in my face sometimes. I recognize both as something that can be fun to watch at times, in between the groans of stupidity that both shows present. 

For TWD, I wonder how long they're going to keep up this battle on the TV show and keep it interesting. I understand the comics are different, but for the TV show, there can't be too many seasons of this war before they move on, or end. Like GoT, they have to go past the books/comics even if it means going on a totally different arc independent of the source material. The actors need to move on to different and greater things, and slowly become too expensive to keep on board. It has to come to a conclusion in the next 1-2 seasons, is my guess. 10 seasons max. 

For FTWD, Alicia is the only reason to keep tuning in! She's hot, but I kid, and it has gotten better after a poorer season 2. The mom is a pain in the butt, and a likely candidate to be offed now that Alicia and Nick have shown they can lead without her. I love Daniel, and think he should be the leader of the whole bunch. 

But I think that both shows would benefit from going back to their roots, where they were surviving on their own, and not being part of corrupted communities with less and less likable villains. Go back a little to "Survivorman" life, instead of community drama. But then, the shows would never end, and they have to come to a conclusion. 

So again, they're brainless fodder that I enjoy, and try not to think about too much afterwards so as not to spoil it for myself.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

TWD declined in quality two seasons ago.
Once an avid fan, I lost interest when the show was obviously "cashing in" by dragging out the story line with soap opera-ish wasted episodes...and meaningless dialog scenes.
  We watched not quite half of last season and quit.
This season we watched the first episode, and about 2/3 the second and quit. 
It's boring. It's cheesy. The shootout scene where everybody is unloading 1000's of rounds at each other yet few people are getting hit was enough.
   I seriously doubt we return to the show for good.
It's "Lost" round 2.


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> TWD declined in quality two seasons ago.
> Once an avid fan, I lost interest when the show was obviously "cashing in" by dragging out the story line with soap opera-ish wasted episodes...and meaningless dialog scenes.
> We watched not quite half of last season and quit.
> This season we watched the first episode, and about 2/3 the second and quit.
> It's boring. It's cheesy. The shootout scene where everybody is unloading 1000's of rounds at each other yet few people are getting hit was enough.
> I seriously doubt we return to the show for good.
> It's "Lost" round 2.



How does TWD compare to Lost, of all shows?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Montrovant said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> TWD declined in quality two seasons ago.
> Once an avid fan, I lost interest when the show was obviously "cashing in" by dragging out the story line with soap opera-ish wasted episodes...and meaningless dialog scenes.
> We watched not quite half of last season and quit.
> This season we watched the first episode, and about 2/3 the second and quit.
> It's boring. It's cheesy. The shootout scene where everybody is unloading 1000's of rounds at each other yet few people are getting hit was enough.
> I seriously doubt we return to the show for good.
> It's "Lost" round 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does TWD compare to Lost, of all shows?
Click to expand...

Only in how it started out a really good series...to eventually become one of the worst


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> TWD declined in quality two seasons ago.
> Once an avid fan, I lost interest when the show was obviously "cashing in" by dragging out the story line with soap opera-ish wasted episodes...and meaningless dialog scenes.
> We watched not quite half of last season and quit.
> This season we watched the first episode, and about 2/3 the second and quit.
> It's boring. It's cheesy. The shootout scene where everybody is unloading 1000's of rounds at each other yet few people are getting hit was enough.
> I seriously doubt we return to the show for good.
> It's "Lost" round 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does TWD compare to Lost, of all shows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in how it started out a really good series...to eventually become one of the worst
Click to expand...


I don't think TWD is anything close to one of the worst.  There are tons of horrible shows, TWD is still one of the better ones being broadcast.  Lost also went bad pretty quickly, although, again, it remained higher quality than a lot of shows even as it got worse.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> TWD declined in quality two seasons ago.
> Once an avid fan, I lost interest when the show was obviously "cashing in" by dragging out the story line with soap opera-ish wasted episodes...and meaningless dialog scenes.
> We watched not quite half of last season and quit.
> This season we watched the first episode, and about 2/3 the second and quit.
> It's boring. It's cheesy. The shootout scene where everybody is unloading 1000's of rounds at each other yet few people are getting hit was enough.
> I seriously doubt we return to the show for good.
> It's "Lost" round 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does TWD compare to Lost, of all shows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in how it started out a really good series...to eventually become one of the worst
Click to expand...


One of the worst? No way. It has gone down but is still entertaining 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I don’t mean TWD is one of the worst, just comparing it to Lost which was awesome but that show became one of the worst


----------



## GHook93

Lol they bring Morales back from the first few episodes of of season 1 to kill him of in 1 episode! Lol I bet the writers were like “I am sick and tired of hearing about where is Morales. Let bring him back and kill him off.”

Daryl always proves why he is the best character. Lol after Rick made the promise to the Savior strangler, Daryl just offs him.

At this point allied cities have taken out so many Saviors. I wonder where the show goes with it. I mean how F’ing big are the Saviors? Dwight can’t be the only one who wants to turn on Negan. Now that Negan and the Saviors are weak, wouldn’t others turn on them. They treat the workers like shit, wouldn’t some turn.

And please no redemption for Eugene!

I have to say, while the speeches are too cheesy and they always make the same mistakes, I am enjoying this season a heck of a lot more than the last few seasons.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Man this show has really gone down. Stop the damn speeches they are god awful television. The constant falling and saving of the King got old and if they were going to kill Shiva making it one good and 2 believable. Humans push around walkers like nothing but a fucking tiger gets swarmed and over powered. Nigga please.

I am nearly ready to abandon this show. 

Oh and a gun that can take out a field of people can’t shoot Rick in a car on a small road. Nigga please. He would have been toast


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Man this show has really gone down. Stop the damn speeches they are god awful television. The constant falling and saving of the King got old and if they were going to kill Shiva making it one good and 2 believable. Humans push around walkers like nothing but a fucking tiger gets swarmed and over powered. Nigga please.
> 
> I am nearly ready to abandon this show.
> 
> Oh and a gun that can take out a field of people can’t shoot Rick in a car on a small road. Nigga please. He would have been toast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I didn't mind the speech giving so much in this episode.  It's part of what the king is about.  I did find a lot of the gunplay very inconsistent.  And yes, Shiva's death was pretty crappy.  I understood why it happened as far as the story, but it was poorly conceived.

I did enjoy getting an episode that focused on the king, though.  Not terrible, but not great, either.


----------



## Bonzi

It's hysterical they make a big deal over a damn silly Tiger dying. We stopped watching after the 2nd episode (zzxzzzz)....all done. It's just terrible


----------



## GHook93

Bonzi said:


> It's hysterical they make a big deal over a damn silly Tiger dying. We stopped watching after the 2nd episode (zzxzzzz)....all done. It's just terrible



I was wavering so far this season. I was enjoying so of it, but last episode was a downer


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this show has really gone down. Stop the damn speeches they are god awful television. The constant falling and saving of the King got old and if they were going to kill Shiva making it one good and 2 believable. Humans push around walkers like nothing but a fucking tiger gets swarmed and over powered. Nigga please.
> 
> I am nearly ready to abandon this show.
> 
> Oh and a gun that can take out a field of people can’t shoot Rick in a car on a small road. Nigga please. He would have been toast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mind the speech giving so much in this episode.  It's part of what the king is about.  I did find a lot of the gunplay very inconsistent.  And yes, Shiva's death was pretty crappy.  I understood why it happened as far as the story, but it was poorly conceived.
> 
> I did enjoy getting an episode that focused on the king, though.  Not terrible, but not great, either.
Click to expand...


Yep. First the big gun can take out a field full of people they were a bit scattered and at a far distance with ease. But then when it is shooting at Rick and Daryl from the back of a truck on a small road, it can hot anything or even penetrate a windshield. And the par lt where Rick moves out of the way for Daryl to fire was just dumb.

Then to top off the idiocy, Rick jumps from one car to the next.

Horrible scene all the way around. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man this show has really gone down. Stop the damn speeches they are god awful television. The constant falling and saving of the King got old and if they were going to kill Shiva making it one good and 2 believable. Humans push around walkers like nothing but a fucking tiger gets swarmed and over powered. Nigga please.
> 
> I am nearly ready to abandon this show.
> 
> Oh and a gun that can take out a field of people can’t shoot Rick in a car on a small road. Nigga please. He would have been toast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mind the speech giving so much in this episode.  It's part of what the king is about.  I did find a lot of the gunplay very inconsistent.  And yes, Shiva's death was pretty crappy.  I understood why it happened as far as the story, but it was poorly conceived.
> 
> I did enjoy getting an episode that focused on the king, though.  Not terrible, but not great, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. First the big gun can take out a field full of people they were a bit scattered and at a far distance with ease. But then when it is shooting at Rick and Daryl from the back of a truck on a small road, it can hot anything or even penetrate a windshield. And the par lt where Rick moves out of the way for Daryl to fire was just dumb.
> 
> Then to top off the idiocy, Rick jumps from one car to the next.
> 
> Horrible scene all the way around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


It was like a scene from an action movie, not TWD.


----------



## Gracie

I loathe Fear The Walking Dead. Every time I see Madison, I wanna punch her in her slackjaw face. Can't stand JunkyDepp, either. Dude never takes a bath or washes his oily hair. Yuck. I turned it off 2 season.

TWD is close to being turned off too if they don't get off this kick of nonstop BAD SHOOTING and get back to how it originally was. Now that they have hilltop and sanctuary....looks like Prison days are over and that is what made it interesting. The struggle to survive hoards of dead people. Now its just non stop BORING shit. Oh, and if Carol and Morgan don't get over their bullshit whiney "I can't kill" bullshit, I hope they get eaten.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> I loathe Fear The Walking Dead. Every time I see Madison, I wanna punch her in her slackjaw face. Can't stand JunkyDepp, either. Dude never takes a bath or washes his oily hair. Yuck. I turned it off 2 season.
> 
> TWD is close to being turned off too if they don't get off this kick of nonstop BAD SHOOTING and get back to how it originally was. Now that they have hilltop and sanctuary....looks like Prison days are over and that is what made it interesting. The struggle to survive hoards of dead people. Now its just non stop BORING shit. Oh, and if Carol and Morgan don't get over their bullshit whiney "I can't kill" bullshit, I hope they get eaten.



Are you not caught up with TWD?


----------



## GHook93

Episode 5: Another shit episode. Get on with the story.

Episode 6 brings in the garbage people, therefore E6 looks to suck also.

I am giving it to the end of the season and then probably moving on


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Someone told us the last episode was good...amazing, and not in a good way.
We watched the first episode this season, and didn't watch the next 3. So we watched about 2/3 of it and quit again.
   It is a soap opera now. All these wasted scenes of unnecessary dialog just to keep you watching between the 5 minutes in which something actually happens.
 It is an advertising cash cow that is getting skinnier as viewership continues to fall. Still a lot of people hanging on, but a 43% drop is a LOT.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> Someone told us the last episode was good...amazing, and not in a good way.
> We watched the first episode this season, and didn't watch the next 3. So we watched about 2/3 of it and quit again.
> It is a soap opera now. All these wasted scenes of unnecessary dialog just to keep you watching between the 5 minutes in which something actually happens.
> It is an advertising cash cow that is getting skinnier as viewership continues to fall. Still a lot of people hanging on, but a 43% drop is a LOT.



20 most popular TV shows of 2017 so far

Still an amazing rating boom. 11 mil viewers for basic cable. Heck the 100 gets renewed with only 3 mil viewers and that show easily jumped the shark. I think they consider cancelling it at 6 mil viewers and final give it a final season when it goes below it


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Another subpar episode! 

(1) Stop the commentary and speeches it is horrible
(2) Why the fuck did they have a Carl solo scene? It adds nothing to the story and is too much fluff. Not too mention the kid who plays Carl is an absolute horrible actor. Horrible! After TWD he is done acting because he is not good at it. Then Carl once again shows us why his character sucks. He can’t take out a few walkers and gets in a compromising situation. It wasn’t suspenseful at all and was pretty bad writing. Everyone knew he would be OK, but we were all hoping he would get bitten. Smh
(3) Kill the one Savior in the hilltop that keeps fucking up. He is not salvageable and it is too obvious.
(4) Rick is supposed to be smart but walks into the garbage people home and creates a problem they don’t need? The Garbage people already proven they can’t be trusted.  Poor god damn writing.
(5) Jesus playing Jesus and not seeing that there are too many Savior prisoners is a bad move. This is TWD it will backfire when the Saviors fight back. Smh how many god damn times does this show play the keeping prisoners backfires card. It is so predictable and boring
(6) Kill the garbage people already! Horrible addition to the show.
(7) The King doesn’t look half as cool without with tiger! Forget about how anticlimactic it was to kill Shiva in that way. It was extremely implausible to think a fucking tiger couldn’t over power and push through a dozen walkers! Heck even a pussy like Carl could knock over a few walkers (just not in this episode). Not to mention the fact the walkers would have no way to break the tigers skin! They would break their teeth trying to bite him! 


Side Note: How the hell are they going to get Morgan into the feawalking dead and work that into his timeline?!?!? Not to mention deal with his craziness. He will have to go coast to coast in the zombieland! Smh. Cheap attempt to boost FTWD ratings and salvage a show they ruined! 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem




----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


>



Lol


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Worse scene in the entire series! WTF were the writers and the episode director thinking. First, horrible CGI. The guy just disappears and no infrastructure is destroyed. Horrible. Second, how dumb can one be to fire a bazooka indoors. She would have gotten hit with blowback.


Just awful. Sums up how bad TWD has become.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Worse scene in the entire series! WTF were the writers and the episode director thinking. First, horrible CGI. The guy just disappears and no infrastructure is destroyed. Horrible. Second, how dumb can one be to fire a bazooka indoors. She would have gotten hit with blowback.
> 
> 
> Just awful. Sums up how bad TWD has become.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



They are using too many action movie tropes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

GHook93 said:


> Worse scene in the entire series! WTF were the writers and the episode director thinking. First, horrible CGI. The guy just disappears and no infrastructure is destroyed. Horrible. Second, how dumb can one be to fire a bazooka indoors. She would have gotten hit with blowback.
> 
> 
> Just awful. Sums up how bad TWD has become.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Haha...that is hilarious...RPG's are essentially impact grenades, however I seriously doubt the resistance of a human body is enough to trigger the grenade. And if it did, the small distance she was standing the concussion would have knocked her on her ass as well as fragmentation wounds if not death.
But yeah - the vanishing act is the funniest.


----------



## GHook93

iamwhatiseem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worse scene in the entire series! WTF were the writers and the episode director thinking. First, horrible CGI. The guy just disappears and no infrastructure is destroyed. Horrible. Second, how dumb can one be to fire a bazooka indoors. She would have gotten hit with blowback.
> 
> 
> Just awful. Sums up how bad TWD has become.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...that is hilarious...RPG's are essentially impact grenades, however I seriously doubt the resistance of a human body is enough to trigger the grenade. And if it did, the small distance she was standing the concussion would have knocked her on her ass as well as fragmentation wounds if not death.
> But yeah - the vanishing act is the funniest.
Click to expand...


It looked like a $10k low budget zombie movie on SyFy. Awful!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Another dreadful episode! Pure awful. 

The whole Rick fighting an armored walker was done. The way he over powered every and ripped the walkers head off was like a bad Steven Seagal movie scene. Horrible. Also why would the trash crew follow him. He obviously came to them out of weakness. 

Then you have Eugene’s plan to make the Walkers flee. Eugene is now the new Dale. We can all hope he dies, but since the WD sucks my guess is that they redeem him at the end. They wholeheartedly ruined his character.

Then they crash through the gates and let the walkers in. Then we are once again reminded how stupid it is that zombies being so unbelievably weak and easy to kill can take down a society, the US armed forces and even a tiger. Stupid. Only a few Saviors got killed and now Daryl just gave them a present. A way out. These writers have gotten so bad that they are making even Daryl unlikeable. If Daryl does at this point I wouldn’t care that much.

The season is over next week and that is probably when I remove it from the DVR.

As bad as TWD is now. I try to think when was it last good. Season 1 was new and fresh and the zombies were a legit threat. Season 2 got slow, but the end zombie invasion with actual human deaths was pretty good. Season 3 taking of the prison and introducing the best villain of the show - the Gov. Was pretty. 

Many people didn’t like season 4 I liked it. Thought the Gov conclusion was fitting.

Season 5 started great with Terminus breakout, but quickly go bad. I believe this was the turning point. Season 6-7 we boring and meaningless and season 8 has made it unredeemable.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Another dreadful episode! Pure awful.
> 
> The whole Rick fighting an armored walker was done. The way he over powered every and ripped the walkers head off was like a bad Steven Seagal movie scene. Horrible. Also why would the trash crew follow him. He obviously came to them out of weakness.
> 
> Then you have Eugene’s plan to make the Walkers flee. Eugene is now the new Dale. We can all hope he dies, but since the WD sucks my guess is that they redeem him at the end. They wholeheartedly ruined his character.
> 
> Then they crash through the gates and let the walkers in. Then we are once again reminded how stupid it is that zombies being so unbelievably weak and easy to kill can take down a society, the US armed forces and even a tiger. Stupid. Only a few Saviors got killed and now Daryl just gave them a present. A way out. These writers have gotten so bad that they are making even Daryl unlikeable. If Daryl does at this point I wouldn’t care that much.
> 
> The season is over next week and that is probably when I remove it from the DVR.
> 
> As bad as TWD is now. I try to think when was it last good. Season 1 was new and fresh and the zombies were a legit threat. Season 2 got slow, but the end zombie invasion with actual human deaths was pretty good. Season 3 taking of the prison and introducing the best villain of the show - the Gov. Was pretty.
> 
> Many people didn’t like season 4 I liked it. Thought the Gov conclusion was fitting.
> 
> Season 5 started great with Terminus breakout, but quickly go bad. I believe this was the turning point. Season 6-7 we boring and meaningless and season 8 has made it unredeemable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Thank goodness!  Then, every time I want to talk about the Walking Dead season 8, I don't have to read your incessant whining about a show that you don't like yet tune in just to complain about on the internet.  Just stop watching it now, and you should change the name of this thread to the Walking Dead Bashing Session because that is what it has turned into.


----------



## ChrisL

I so miss having Sgt Gath around where we would have some great and interesting discussions about TWD.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another dreadful episode! Pure awful.
> 
> The whole Rick fighting an armored walker was done. The way he over powered every and ripped the walkers head off was like a bad Steven Seagal movie scene. Horrible. Also why would the trash crew follow him. He obviously came to them out of weakness.
> 
> Then you have Eugene’s plan to make the Walkers flee. Eugene is now the new Dale. We can all hope he dies, but since the WD sucks my guess is that they redeem him at the end. They wholeheartedly ruined his character.
> 
> Then they crash through the gates and let the walkers in. Then we are once again reminded how stupid it is that zombies being so unbelievably weak and easy to kill can take down a society, the US armed forces and even a tiger. Stupid. Only a few Saviors got killed and now Daryl just gave them a present. A way out. These writers have gotten so bad that they are making even Daryl unlikeable. If Daryl does at this point I wouldn’t care that much.
> 
> The season is over next week and that is probably when I remove it from the DVR.
> 
> As bad as TWD is now. I try to think when was it last good. Season 1 was new and fresh and the zombies were a legit threat. Season 2 got slow, but the end zombie invasion with actual human deaths was pretty good. Season 3 taking of the prison and introducing the best villain of the show - the Gov. Was pretty.
> 
> Many people didn’t like season 4 I liked it. Thought the Gov conclusion was fitting.
> 
> Season 5 started great with Terminus breakout, but quickly go bad. I believe this was the turning point. Season 6-7 we boring and meaningless and season 8 has made it unredeemable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness!  Then, every time I want to talk about the Walking Dead season 8, I don't have to read your incessant whining about a show that you don't like yet tune in just to complain about on the internet.  Just stop watching it now, and you should change the name of this thread to the Walking Dead Bashing Session because that is what it has turned into.
Click to expand...


I loved the show a while back and hope it turns around. I had hit hopes for this season but it is awful. Sorry to be a downer! I tuned out FTWD and will probably do the same after the season is over. It is kinda like a train wreck. It is horrible and you want to turn away but are still look at it.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Fang

GHook93 said:


> Another dreadful episode! Pure awful.
> 
> The whole Rick fighting an armored walker was done. The way he over powered every and ripped the walkers head off was like a bad Steven Seagal movie scene. Horrible. Also why would the trash crew follow him. He obviously came to them out of weakness.
> 
> The entire Kingdom gets killed off, even the tiger, expect Jerry, Carol and The King. smh
> 
> Then you have Eugene’s plan to make the Walkers flee. Eugene is now the new Dale. We can all hope he dies, but since the WD sucks my guess is that they redeem him at the end. They wholeheartedly ruined his character.
> 
> Then they crash through the gates and let the walkers in. Then we are once again reminded how stupid it is that zombies being so unbelievably weak and easy to kill can take down a society, the US armed forces and even a tiger. Stupid. Only a few Saviors got killed and now Daryl just gave them a present. A way out. These writers have gotten so bad that they are making even Daryl unlikeable. If Daryl does at this point I wouldn’t care that much.
> 
> The season is over next week and that is probably when I remove it from the DVR.
> 
> As bad as TWD is now. I try to think when was it last good. Season 1 was new and fresh and the zombies were a legit threat. Season 2 got slow, but the end zombie invasion with actual human deaths was pretty good. Season 3 taking of the prison and introducing the best villain of the show - the Gov. Was pretty.
> 
> Many people didn’t like season 4 I liked it. Thought the Gov conclusion was fitting.
> 
> Season 5 started great with Terminus breakout, but quickly go bad. I believe this was the turning point. Season 6-7 we boring and meaningless and season 8 has made it unredeemable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Agreed. I've been trying to give the show every opportunity. But last night was just awful. For a show that prides itself on killing any character and surprising the audience it sure has gotten predictable.

What isn't predictable is all our favorite characters took a stupid pill. Daryl's plan makes no sense and is very un-Daryl like. Rick's trip to the trash people was a disaster - until the writers suddenly gave him kung fu skills. Did anyone really think Carl was going to die such a meaningless death? (OK, that was predictable) Michonne is confused more than ever. Didn't they all agree to a plan?

It seems to me you just need to watch episodes 1, 8, 9 and 16 to get the main gist of the entire season. Everything in the middle is unnecessary filler.

Finally, the rumored character cross-over from TWD to FTWD is just an awful idea. It's a stretch for two groups of people that far apart and in two different time periods. But then again FTWD skipped the whole pre-Zombie/societal breakdown idea and just went straight to  TWD time.


----------



## GHook93

Fang said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another dreadful episode! Pure awful.
> 
> The whole Rick fighting an armored walker was done. The way he over powered every and ripped the walkers head off was like a bad Steven Seagal movie scene. Horrible. Also why would the trash crew follow him. He obviously came to them out of weakness.
> 
> The entire Kingdom gets killed off, even the tiger, expect Jerry, Carol and The King. smh
> 
> Then you have Eugene’s plan to make the Walkers flee. Eugene is now the new Dale. We can all hope he dies, but since the WD sucks my guess is that they redeem him at the end. They wholeheartedly ruined his character.
> 
> Then they crash through the gates and let the walkers in. Then we are once again reminded how stupid it is that zombies being so unbelievably weak and easy to kill can take down a society, the US armed forces and even a tiger. Stupid. Only a few Saviors got killed and now Daryl just gave them a present. A way out. These writers have gotten so bad that they are making even Daryl unlikeable. If Daryl does at this point I wouldn’t care that much.
> 
> The season is over next week and that is probably when I remove it from the DVR.
> 
> As bad as TWD is now. I try to think when was it last good. Season 1 was new and fresh and the zombies were a legit threat. Season 2 got slow, but the end zombie invasion with actual human deaths was pretty good. Season 3 taking of the prison and introducing the best villain of the show - the Gov. Was pretty.
> 
> Many people didn’t like season 4 I liked it. Thought the Gov conclusion was fitting.
> 
> Season 5 started great with Terminus breakout, but quickly go bad. I believe this was the turning point. Season 6-7 we boring and meaningless and season 8 has made it unredeemable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I've been trying to give the show every opportunity. But last night was just awful. For a show that prides itself on killing any character and surprising the audience it sure has gotten predictable.
> 
> What isn't predictable is all our favorite characters took a stupid pill. Daryl's plan makes no sense and is very un-Daryl like. Rick's trip to the trash people was a disaster - until the writers suddenly gave him kung fu skills. Did anyone really think Carl was going to die such a meaningless death? (OK, that was predictable) Michonne is confused more than ever. Didn't they all agree to a plan?
> 
> It seems to me you just need to watch episodes 1, 8, 9 and 16 to get the main gist of the entire season. Everything in the middle is unnecessary filler.
> 
> Finally, the rumored character cross-over from TWD to FTWD is just an awful idea. It's a stretch for two groups of people that far apart and in two different time periods. But then again FTWD skipped the whole pre-Zombie/societal breakdown idea and just went straight to  TWD time.
Click to expand...


FYI: the  crossover isn’t a rumor. Morgan is going to appear on FTWD. I wonder how they will explain his going coast to coast and back against for a fun time. Poor attempt to pull WD fans to a show they clearly rejected.

Exactly. When TWD hit the small screen it was so good and the storytelling was great. There was always the human antagonist element, but the zombies were a real threat. Somewhere along the line they had to stuff the show with so much fluff it started to go down. 

They also promoted Negan as the shows best character that would make us forget about the late Great Governor! Yet Negan is an utter failure. The sooner they kill him the better.

This season was awful:
(1) The constant cringeworthy speeches. Every damn episode one bad speech after another.
(2) Any scene with Chandler Riggs (Carl) is awful. Get that kid some acting lessons. 
(3) The constant back and forth in time replay of the assault. 
(4) The brutal slow pace of all the fluff scenes in between 
(5) The meaningless and implausible killing of Shiva
(6) Bringing back the garbage crew and having the stupid Rick Grimes Kung Fu master scene
(7) Bringing back Morales to only killing him within 5 mins. The guy hasn’t been seen since season 1 and fabs have been asking to see him back. The writers shock fans and bring him back to literally kill him within 5 mins! Smh
(8) Making Eugene the most hated character since Dale. He had a comical appeal to him. He went from coward to a guy with a little courage. Abe kept him alive and he is now buddies with the guy that bashed his head in. Poor choice for the writers to take his path.
(9) The obvious bad choice of Jesus keeping the Saviors, esp the A-hole one alive and feeding them when food is low. 
(10) Maggie saving Gregory when he should be walker meat. How many chance does he get.

One more episode and I might be done!

Sorry ChrisL but I can rant if I choose! [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

This season seems to be about the internal conflicts of the characters.  Darryl is out for revenge after being kept prisoner and tortured.  Michonne is caught between who she was and who she wants to be; between the violence and killing that let her survive on her own for so long, and the normal life she is striving for.  Rick.....well, Rick is Rick.  Carl also seems to want to be something beyond a killer, to find redeeming qualities in himself and the world.  Tara wants to make up for her mistake in not bringing up the cache of guns sooner.  Eugene is struggling between doing everything for himself and actually worrying about others.  Even Dwight had a similar path, going from a broken lapdog of Negan to working to bring Negan down for Rick's group.

Negan is still annoying, but hasn't been so prominent of late, which I've been happy about.

Darryl's plan may not have mattered one way or the other.  Apparently Eugene came up with multiple ways to get the Saviors out.

I do wish they'd stop with the action movie style scenes.  Rick's fight with the scavengers wasn't as bad as the car chase or the guy blown up by an RPG, but it had the same sort of feel, and doesn't belong in TWD.

Still a good show, but on the decline.


----------



## Fang

GHook93 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another dreadful episode! Pure awful.
> 
> The whole Rick fighting an armored walker was done. The way he over powered every and ripped the walkers head off was like a bad Steven Seagal movie scene. Horrible. Also why would the trash crew follow him. He obviously came to them out of weakness.
> 
> The entire Kingdom gets killed off, even the tiger, expect Jerry, Carol and The King. smh
> 
> Then you have Eugene’s plan to make the Walkers flee. Eugene is now the new Dale. We can all hope he dies, but since the WD sucks my guess is that they redeem him at the end. They wholeheartedly ruined his character.
> 
> Then they crash through the gates and let the walkers in. Then we are once again reminded how stupid it is that zombies being so unbelievably weak and easy to kill can take down a society, the US armed forces and even a tiger. Stupid. Only a few Saviors got killed and now Daryl just gave them a present. A way out. These writers have gotten so bad that they are making even Daryl unlikeable. If Daryl does at this point I wouldn’t care that much.
> 
> The season is over next week and that is probably when I remove it from the DVR.
> 
> As bad as TWD is now. I try to think when was it last good. Season 1 was new and fresh and the zombies were a legit threat. Season 2 got slow, but the end zombie invasion with actual human deaths was pretty good. Season 3 taking of the prison and introducing the best villain of the show - the Gov. Was pretty.
> 
> Many people didn’t like season 4 I liked it. Thought the Gov conclusion was fitting.
> 
> Season 5 started great with Terminus breakout, but quickly go bad. I believe this was the turning point. Season 6-7 we boring and meaningless and season 8 has made it unredeemable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I've been trying to give the show every opportunity. But last night was just awful. For a show that prides itself on killing any character and surprising the audience it sure has gotten predictable.
> 
> What isn't predictable is all our favorite characters took a stupid pill. Daryl's plan makes no sense and is very un-Daryl like. Rick's trip to the trash people was a disaster - until the writers suddenly gave him kung fu skills. Did anyone really think Carl was going to die such a meaningless death? (OK, that was predictable) Michonne is confused more than ever. Didn't they all agree to a plan?
> 
> It seems to me you just need to watch episodes 1, 8, 9 and 16 to get the main gist of the entire season. Everything in the middle is unnecessary filler.
> 
> Finally, the rumored character cross-over from TWD to FTWD is just an awful idea. It's a stretch for two groups of people that far apart and in two different time periods. But then again FTWD skipped the whole pre-Zombie/societal breakdown idea and just went straight to  TWD time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI: the  crossover isn’t a rumor. Morgan is going to appear on FTWD. I wonder how they will explain his going coast to coast and back against for a fun time. Poor attempt to pull WD fans to a show they clearly rejected.
> 
> Exactly. When TWD hit the small screen it was so good and the storytelling was great. There was always the human antagonist element, but the zombies were a real threat. Somewhere along the line they had to stuff the show with so much fluff it started to go down.
> 
> They also promoted Negan as the shows best character that would make us forget about the late Great Governor! Yet Negan is an utter failure. The sooner they kill him the better.
> 
> This season was awful:
> (1) The constant cringeworthy speeches. Every damn episode one bad speech after another.
> (2) Any scene with Chandler Riggs (Carl) is awful. Get that kid some acting lessons.
> (3) The constant back and forth in time replay of the assault.
> (4) The brutal slow pace of all the fluff scenes in between
> (5) The meaningless and implausible killing of Shiva
> (6) Bringing back the garbage crew and having the stupid Rick Grimes Kung Fu master scene
> (7) Bringing back Morales to only killing him within 5 mins. The guy hasn’t been seen since season 1 and fabs have been asking to see him back. The writers shock fans and bring him back to literally kill him within 5 mins! Smh
> (8) Making Eugene the most hated character since Dale. He had a comical appeal to him. He went from coward to a guy with a little courage. Abe kept him alive and he is now buddies with the guy that bashed his head in. Poor choice for the writers to take his path.
> (9) The obvious bad choice of Jesus keeping the Saviors, esp the A-hole one alive and feeding them when food is low.
> (10) Maggie saving Gregory when he should be walker meat. How many chance does he get.
> 
> One more episode and I might be done!
> 
> Sorry ChrisL but I can rant if I choose! [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Agree, agree and agree!

However, I can't see watching 8 seasons and then not knowing what happens with these characters. I'll continue to DVR the show and then watch on my free time when I can fast forward through the commercials. I'm just hoping whenever he series finale comes it has some sort of story ending.

I'm starting to think the best thing for TV shows is to do a set amount of seasons from the beginning. I just recently watched Bates Motel and apparently the plan from the start was 5 seasons of 10 episodes each. The show moved at a good pace and had very little filler. Same thing with The Stranger Things on Netflix. That show was two seasons with even less episodes. It feels like with Walking Dead they're just milking a cash cow now. So the creativity and pace have gone down. Anyway, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Vandalshandle

The show got incredibly boring about 3 seasons ago when Negan was introduced, with his overacting and endless monologues. Hell, i knew that it had jumped the shark when Hershel's leg mysteriously grew back! I just fast forward through most of it now, out of habit.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another dreadful episode! Pure awful.
> 
> The whole Rick fighting an armored walker was done. The way he over powered every and ripped the walkers head off was like a bad Steven Seagal movie scene. Horrible. Also why would the trash crew follow him. He obviously came to them out of weakness.
> 
> The entire Kingdom gets killed off, even the tiger, expect Jerry, Carol and The King. smh
> 
> Then you have Eugene’s plan to make the Walkers flee. Eugene is now the new Dale. We can all hope he dies, but since the WD sucks my guess is that they redeem him at the end. They wholeheartedly ruined his character.
> 
> Then they crash through the gates and let the walkers in. Then we are once again reminded how stupid it is that zombies being so unbelievably weak and easy to kill can take down a society, the US armed forces and even a tiger. Stupid. Only a few Saviors got killed and now Daryl just gave them a present. A way out. These writers have gotten so bad that they are making even Daryl unlikeable. If Daryl does at this point I wouldn’t care that much.
> 
> The season is over next week and that is probably when I remove it from the DVR.
> 
> As bad as TWD is now. I try to think when was it last good. Season 1 was new and fresh and the zombies were a legit threat. Season 2 got slow, but the end zombie invasion with actual human deaths was pretty good. Season 3 taking of the prison and introducing the best villain of the show - the Gov. Was pretty.
> 
> Many people didn’t like season 4 I liked it. Thought the Gov conclusion was fitting.
> 
> Season 5 started great with Terminus breakout, but quickly go bad. I believe this was the turning point. Season 6-7 we boring and meaningless and season 8 has made it unredeemable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I've been trying to give the show every opportunity. But last night was just awful. For a show that prides itself on killing any character and surprising the audience it sure has gotten predictable.
> 
> What isn't predictable is all our favorite characters took a stupid pill. Daryl's plan makes no sense and is very un-Daryl like. Rick's trip to the trash people was a disaster - until the writers suddenly gave him kung fu skills. Did anyone really think Carl was going to die such a meaningless death? (OK, that was predictable) Michonne is confused more than ever. Didn't they all agree to a plan?
> 
> It seems to me you just need to watch episodes 1, 8, 9 and 16 to get the main gist of the entire season. Everything in the middle is unnecessary filler.
> 
> Finally, the rumored character cross-over from TWD to FTWD is just an awful idea. It's a stretch for two groups of people that far apart and in two different time periods. But then again FTWD skipped the whole pre-Zombie/societal breakdown idea and just went straight to  TWD time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI: the  crossover isn’t a rumor. Morgan is going to appear on FTWD. I wonder how they will explain his going coast to coast and back against for a fun time. Poor attempt to pull WD fans to a show they clearly rejected.
> 
> Exactly. When TWD hit the small screen it was so good and the storytelling was great. There was always the human antagonist element, but the zombies were a real threat. Somewhere along the line they had to stuff the show with so much fluff it started to go down.
> 
> They also promoted Negan as the shows best character that would make us forget about the late Great Governor! Yet Negan is an utter failure. The sooner they kill him the better.
> 
> This season was awful:
> (1) The constant cringeworthy speeches. Every damn episode one bad speech after another.
> (2) Any scene with Chandler Riggs (Carl) is awful. Get that kid some acting lessons.
> (3) The constant back and forth in time replay of the assault.
> (4) The brutal slow pace of all the fluff scenes in between
> (5) The meaningless and implausible killing of Shiva
> (6) Bringing back the garbage crew and having the stupid Rick Grimes Kung Fu master scene
> (7) Bringing back Morales to only killing him within 5 mins. The guy hasn’t been seen since season 1 and fabs have been asking to see him back. The writers shock fans and bring him back to literally kill him within 5 mins! Smh
> (8) Making Eugene the most hated character since Dale. He had a comical appeal to him. He went from coward to a guy with a little courage. Abe kept him alive and he is now buddies with the guy that bashed his head in. Poor choice for the writers to take his path.
> (9) The obvious bad choice of Jesus keeping the Saviors, esp the A-hole one alive and feeding them when food is low.
> (10) Maggie saving Gregory when he should be walker meat. How many chance does he get.
> 
> One more episode and I might be done!
> 
> Sorry ChrisL but I can rant if I choose! [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


It is still one of the better shows, and THAT is why you keep watching it.  Obviously you don't hate it as much as you say you do because you are still watching.  That goes for everyone else too, not just you.  You don't watch a show if you hate it.


----------



## ChrisL

I kind of like Fear The Walking Dead now too.  It's gotten a lot better since they got rid of Travis, IMO.  I was never really crazy about his character.


----------



## Fang

ChrisL said:


> I kind of like Fear The Walking Dead now too.  It's gotten a lot better since they got rid of Travis, IMO.  I was never really crazy about his character.



I liked Travis! I thought some of the shows best story lines were the tension between Travis and Chris. Now both are gone. Madison is like the female version of Shane. She was born for this. I really wish they would have slowed down and stayed with the pre-apocalypse longer. I thought the beginning of all this was pretty interesting. But they almost fast forwarded to TWD timeline.


----------



## ChrisL

Fang said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of like Fear The Walking Dead now too.  It's gotten a lot better since they got rid of Travis, IMO.  I was never really crazy about his character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Travis! I thought some of the shows best story lines were the tension between Travis and Chris. Now both are gone. Madison is like the female version of Shane. She was born for this. I really wish they would have slowed down and stayed with the pre-apocalypse longer. I thought the beginning of all this was pretty interesting. But they almost fast forwarded to TWD timeline.
Click to expand...


I just never really latched on to his character.  He just seemed so wishy washy (except for the time when he beat up those punks who killed Chris).  He was just kind of boring, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

Fang said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of like Fear The Walking Dead now too.  It's gotten a lot better since they got rid of Travis, IMO.  I was never really crazy about his character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Travis! I thought some of the shows best story lines were the tension between Travis and Chris. Now both are gone. Madison is like the female version of Shane. She was born for this. I really wish they would have slowed down and stayed with the pre-apocalypse longer. I thought the beginning of all this was pretty interesting. But they almost fast forwarded to TWD timeline.
Click to expand...


I like Madison.  She's a bad ass.  That's how you would have to be to survive in a post apocalyptic world.  Survival of the fittest and the toughest.


----------



## HaShev

Ummm did I have my auto screen shut off on the whole finale episode?
I'M supposed to know what's going on just by the audio portion, cause I couldn't see anything in that darkness.


----------



## ChrisL

HaShev said:


> Ummm did I have my auto screen shut off on the whole finale episode?
> I'M supposed to know what's going on just by the audio portion, cause I couldn't see anything in that darkness.



I could see it.  Maybe something is wrong with your screen?  It was a good episode too.  Although I am starting to get annoyed with Rick because he seems to ALWAYS lose the battle with Negan.  He goes from whipping butts with his hands tied and hitting people with a zombie, to getting his butt kicked by Negan.  I would think he would put up a bit more of a fight, TBH.


----------



## ChrisL

In case someone hasn't watched yet, I don't want to ruin the end.  



Spoiler: Spoiler alert!



I am SO sad about Carl!!!


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm did I have my auto screen shut off on the whole finale episode?
> I'M supposed to know what's going on just by the audio portion, cause I couldn't see anything in that darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see it.  Maybe something is wrong with your screen?  It was a good episode too.  Although I am starting to get annoyed with Rick because he seems to ALWAYS lose the battle with Negan.  He goes from whipping butts with his hands tied and hitting people with a zombie, to getting his butt kicked by Negan.  I would think he would put up a bit more of a fight, TBH.
Click to expand...


It was actually not a bad episode. Was that good though. I liked how they had the Saviors hit back in coordinated attacks. But serious huge gaps in the episode:
(1) A little P.C. bullshit having the fat Muslim girl  easily knock down a full grown man. Very stupid scene, but everything has to be P.C. nowadays.
(2) The Jerry scene crash in the car made no sense timewise, but this show never made sense.
(3) Why did the Hilltop turn and stop themselves from getting surrounded? They just sat in the cars like cool run around us.
(4) The irony of Tara so gung-ho against Dwight. She was part of the Gov crew that took down the prison, killed Herschel and many others at the prison. She did nothing at that point for redemption, yet Glenn took her in. To the contrary, Dwight has proven himself 10x over.



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> In case someone hasn't watched yet, I don't want to ruin the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler alert!
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO sad about Carl!!!



He actually had a pretty good episode. His first one ever. I liked how he took charge and offered himself as the sacrifice. When it was him that the writers chose, I was shocked, but really not that upset.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm did I have my auto screen shut off on the whole finale episode?
> I'M supposed to know what's going on just by the audio portion, cause I couldn't see anything in that darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see it.  Maybe something is wrong with your screen?  It was a good episode too.  Although I am starting to get annoyed with Rick because he seems to ALWAYS lose the battle with Negan.  He goes from whipping butts with his hands tied and hitting people with a zombie, to getting his butt kicked by Negan.  I would think he would put up a bit more of a fight, TBH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was actually not a bad episode. Was that good though. I liked how they had the Saviors hit back in coordinated attacks. But serious huge gaps in the episode:
> (1) A little P.C. bullshit having the fat Muslim girl  easily knock down a full grown man. Very stupid scene, but everything has to be P.C. nowadays.
> (2) The Jerry scene crash in the car made no sense timewise, but this show never made sense.
> (3) Why did the Hilltop turn and stop themselves from getting surrounded? They just sat in the cars like cool run around us.
> (4) The irony of Tara so gung-ho against Dwight. She was part of the Gov crew that took down the prison, killed Herschel and many others at the prison. She did nothing at that point for redemption, yet Glenn took her in. To the contrary, Dwight has proven himself 10x over.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Well, you have to think about how BORING it would be if they stuck to all reality based themes.  I mean really, zombies aren't really and are pretty much impossible (biological wise), so . . . yeah, this is a fantasy based and not a reality based program.   

I was more annoyed at Rick in this episode than anyone else.  He goes from being an incredibly tough guy to getting his butt whipped by Negan!  He should have known better.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm did I have my auto screen shut off on the whole finale episode?
> I'M supposed to know what's going on just by the audio portion, cause I couldn't see anything in that darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see it.  Maybe something is wrong with your screen?  It was a good episode too.  Although I am starting to get annoyed with Rick because he seems to ALWAYS lose the battle with Negan.  He goes from whipping butts with his hands tied and hitting people with a zombie, to getting his butt kicked by Negan.  I would think he would put up a bit more of a fight, TBH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was actually not a bad episode. Was that good though. I liked how they had the Saviors hit back in coordinated attacks. But serious huge gaps in the episode:
> (1) A little P.C. bullshit having the fat Muslim girl  easily knock down a full grown man. Very stupid scene, but everything has to be P.C. nowadays.
> (2) The Jerry scene crash in the car made no sense timewise, but this show never made sense.
> (3) Why did the Hilltop turn and stop themselves from getting surrounded? They just sat in the cars like cool run around us.
> (4) The irony of Tara so gung-ho against Dwight. She was part of the Gov crew that took down the prison, killed Herschel and many others at the prison. She did nothing at that point for redemption, yet Glenn took her in. To the contrary, Dwight has proven himself 10x over.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you have to think about how BORING it would be if they stuck to all reality based themes.  I mean really, zombies aren't really and are pretty much impossible (biological wise), so . . . yeah, this is a fantasy based and not a reality based program.
> 
> I was more annoyed at Rick in this episode than anyone else.  He goes from being an incredibly tough guy to getting his butt whipped by Negan!  He should have known better.
Click to expand...


That scene didn’t bug me. Jeff Dean Morgan is a pretty big guy and he caught a tired Rick off guard.

What is strange is no matter how many Saviors the allies kill, the Saviors always seem to have dozens upon dozens to replace them.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

With Carl dead you only have Rick, Carol, Daryl and soon to be dead Morgan (going to FTWD) left.

Deceased:
Shane, Lori, Carl, Andrea, Dale, Glen, Amy, T-Dog, Sophia, Ed, Jim, Merle, Morales family, Jacqui and Duane.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

TWD is so utterly boring now we watch Schitt's Creek instead.  At least it's "occasionally funny".

The show should be renamed to "Fear Bad People", because it's no longer about Zombies.
Now it's all about one group of people constantly fighting other groups of people.
Sorry, I came to see a show where Zombies were scary and the main thing to be feared.
The entire show takes place in a petri dish.   A worn out microcosm.

They lost their way.  Surprised there are still so many advertisers.

They "could possibly" have kept the show on track by changing the nature of the Zombies.
For example, some zombies could have mutated to become faster such as in the movie, WWZ

With the huge budget they had, they could have included scenes from other parts of the world...(or maybe that's what FTWD was supposed to do)?   I'll bet a few people became mega rich, draining the budget for the actual show and crippling creativity while subjecting the audience to
horridly long advertising marathons.   We got tired of 5 minutes of show for every 15 minutes of advertising.

Or they could have introduced some zombies who went through partial Zombification but were still capable of some thinking and plotting to make the surviving humans lives more challenging.

But no, the writers or producers or both decided to make the show all about people vs people.
Clearly, there is no more creativity left in the camp.  Reminds me of "Survivor" on steroids.  I predict it will soon crash and burn as advertisers jump ship, revenues plummet etc.

1st few seasons were great.......it's over.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm did I have my auto screen shut off on the whole finale episode?
> I'M supposed to know what's going on just by the audio portion, cause I couldn't see anything in that darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see it.  Maybe something is wrong with your screen?  It was a good episode too.  Although I am starting to get annoyed with Rick because he seems to ALWAYS lose the battle with Negan.  He goes from whipping butts with his hands tied and hitting people with a zombie, to getting his butt kicked by Negan.  I would think he would put up a bit more of a fight, TBH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was actually not a bad episode. Was that good though. I liked how they had the Saviors hit back in coordinated attacks. But serious huge gaps in the episode:
> (1) A little P.C. bullshit having the fat Muslim girl  easily knock down a full grown man. Very stupid scene, but everything has to be P.C. nowadays.
> (2) The Jerry scene crash in the car made no sense timewise, but this show never made sense.
> (3) Why did the Hilltop turn and stop themselves from getting surrounded? They just sat in the cars like cool run around us.
> (4) The irony of Tara so gung-ho against Dwight. She was part of the Gov crew that took down the prison, killed Herschel and many others at the prison. She did nothing at that point for redemption, yet Glenn took her in. To the contrary, Dwight has proven himself 10x over.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I was so annoyed by the scene with the cars on the road.  Why the hell did they just sit there?  Multiple cars full of people with guns, and after seeing a tree blocking the road, they all forget how to move or react?  I was unhappy for that entire scene because it didn't make any sense.

How many Saviors are there?  I get that there are a lot of people in the sanctuary, but it seemed like most of those were workers, who wouldn't be given guns and sent out to fight.  The show made it seem like there was a pretty small number of fighters remaining while they were trapped by the horde, but once they got out, there are dozens and dozens of them.

Also, to get out, didn't Negan tell Eugene it would take a bunch of ammo, and he wanted to make sure Eugene could make more?  Are they trying to say there was enough time between the Saviors breaking out and attacking the settlements to make a crapload of ammunition?

This was an episode with what seemed like very lazy writing.


----------



## GHook93

BasicHumanUnit said:


> TWD is so utterly boring now we watch Schitt's Creek instead.  At least it's "occasionally funny".
> 
> The show should be renamed to "Fear Bad People", because it's no longer about Zombies.
> Now it's all about one group of people constantly fighting other groups of people.
> Sorry, I came to see a show where Zombies were scary and the main thing to be feared.
> The entire show takes place in a petri dish.   A worn out microcosm.
> 
> They lost their way.  Surprised there are still so many advertisers.
> 
> They "could possibly" have kept the show on track by changing the nature of the Zombies.
> For example, some zombies could have mutated to become faster such as in the movie, WWZ
> 
> With the huge budget they had, they could have included scenes from other parts of the world...(or maybe that's what FTWD was supposed to do)?   I'll bet a few people became mega rich, draining the budget for the actual show and crippling creativity while subjecting the audience to
> horridly long advertising marathons.   We got tired of 5 minutes of show for every 15 minutes of advertising.
> 
> Or they could have introduced some zombies who went through partial Zombification but were still capable of some thinking and plotting to make the surviving humans lives more challenging.
> 
> But no, the writers or producers or both decided to make the show all about people vs people.
> Clearly, there is no more creativity left in the camp.  Reminds me of "Survivor" on steroids.  I predict it will soon crash and burn as advertisers jump ship, revenues plummet etc.
> 
> 1st few seasons were great.......it's over.



I wholeheartedly agree. The show has always been a struggle between people, but the main threat early on were walkers. That changes along the way.

But it would be cool if the walker threat was upped. Exactly what you said: faster, able to climb, stronger and able to think a little.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GHook93 said:


> With Carl dead you only have Rick, Carol, Daryl and soon to be dead Morgan (going to FTWD) left.
> 
> Deceased:
> Shane, Lori, Carl, Andrea, Dale, Glen, Amy, T-Dog, Sophia, Ed, Jim, Merle, Morales family, Jacqui and Duane.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Carl's dead?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The show lost their moral compass when they killed off Dale and Hershel, there's no moral center to them.  I stopped watching right before Negan.  It's been one season after another of "OK, we meet this group of survivors but they're worse than the Zombies"


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm did I have my auto screen shut off on the whole finale episode?
> I'M supposed to know what's going on just by the audio portion, cause I couldn't see anything in that darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see it.  Maybe something is wrong with your screen?  It was a good episode too.  Although I am starting to get annoyed with Rick because he seems to ALWAYS lose the battle with Negan.  He goes from whipping butts with his hands tied and hitting people with a zombie, to getting his butt kicked by Negan.  I would think he would put up a bit more of a fight, TBH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was actually not a bad episode. Was that good though. I liked how they had the Saviors hit back in coordinated attacks. But serious huge gaps in the episode:
> (1) A little P.C. bullshit having the fat Muslim girl  easily knock down a full grown man. Very stupid scene, but everything has to be P.C. nowadays.
> (2) The Jerry scene crash in the car made no sense timewise, but this show never made sense.
> (3) Why did the Hilltop turn and stop themselves from getting surrounded? They just sat in the cars like cool run around us.
> (4) The irony of Tara so gung-ho against Dwight. She was part of the Gov crew that took down the prison, killed Herschel and many others at the prison. She did nothing at that point for redemption, yet Glenn took her in. To the contrary, Dwight has proven himself 10x over.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was so annoyed by the scene with the cars on the road.  Why the hell did they just sit there?  Multiple cars full of people with guns, and after seeing a tree blocking the road, they all forget how to move or react?  I was unhappy for that entire scene because it didn't make any sense.
> 
> How many Saviors are there?  I get that there are a lot of people in the sanctuary, but it seemed like most of those were workers, who wouldn't be given guns and sent out to fight.  The show made it seem like there was a pretty small number of fighters remaining while they were trapped by the horde, but once they got out, there are dozens and dozens of them.
> 
> Also, to get out, didn't Negan tell Eugene it would take a bunch of ammo, and he wanted to make sure Eugene could make more?  Are they trying to say there was enough time between the Saviors breaking out and attacking the settlements to make a crapload of ammunition?
> 
> This was an episode with what seemed like very lazy writing.
Click to expand...


Yea the car scene was horrible. They saw the tree so why not take evasive action. They all just sit there like nothing bad would happen. 

They had about the same number of people.

On the number of Saviors: My point exactly. They killed everyone at the outposts, so pretty much all the remaining Saviors were in the Sanctuary. We were led to believe they lost a bunch at start of the fight and when the walkers got in. Yet after they get out they still have ridiculous muscle.

Yea I remember that. He said Eugene was going to have to make bullets. Wow he did that quick. Smh

Surprisingly it was the best of a horrible season. A season that was supposed to remedy the show.

Well at least Carl is gone and we won’t have to endure Chandler Riggs lazy and horrible acting anymore!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## featherlite

It was done before this season even started . Now its a cross between a comedy and a train wreck , which is kinda sad because it was a really great series. I havent watched since that first awful episode.
Yeah,  they should have had zombie character changes or something to that effect. Right now they just go from haggard looking to not as haggard looking each season.
 Maybe have couple main characters actually create some kind of serum and forget the ridiculous fake brawls they always get into. 

Time to accept the poor zombies as they are, help them achieve greatness.


----------



## featherlite

CrusaderFrank said:


> The show lost their moral compass when they killed off Dale and Hershel, there's no moral center to them.  I stopped watching right before Negan.  It's been one season after another of "OK, we meet this group of survivors but they're worse than the Zombies"



Negan didnt have the impact they planned. He gruesomely killed 2 favorite characters but thats it and that was too over the top, even for that series.
Hershel.
Rick was a pretty moral leader. 
Carl's gone?
 Morgan is going to FTWD wth!  They are desperate.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> TWD is so utterly boring now we watch Schitt's Creek instead.  At least it's "occasionally funny".
> 
> The show should be renamed to "Fear Bad People", because it's no longer about Zombies.
> Now it's all about one group of people constantly fighting other groups of people.
> Sorry, I came to see a show where Zombies were scary and the main thing to be feared.
> The entire show takes place in a petri dish.   A worn out microcosm.
> 
> They lost their way.  Surprised there are still so many advertisers.
> 
> They "could possibly" have kept the show on track by changing the nature of the Zombies.
> For example, some zombies could have mutated to become faster such as in the movie, WWZ
> 
> With the huge budget they had, they could have included scenes from other parts of the world...(or maybe that's what FTWD was supposed to do)?   I'll bet a few people became mega rich, draining the budget for the actual show and crippling creativity while subjecting the audience to
> horridly long advertising marathons.   We got tired of 5 minutes of show for every 15 minutes of advertising.
> 
> Or they could have introduced some zombies who went through partial Zombification but were still capable of some thinking and plotting to make the surviving humans lives more challenging.
> 
> But no, the writers or producers or both decided to make the show all about people vs people.
> Clearly, there is no more creativity left in the camp.  Reminds me of "Survivor" on steroids.  I predict it will soon crash and burn as advertisers jump ship, revenues plummet etc.
> 
> 1st few seasons were great.......it's over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. The show has always been a struggle between people, but the main threat early on were walkers. That changes along the way.
> 
> But it would be cool if the walker threat was upped. Exactly what you said: faster, able to climb, stronger and able to think a little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Zombies can't think.  They are just walking dead.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm did I have my auto screen shut off on the whole finale episode?
> I'M supposed to know what's going on just by the audio portion, cause I couldn't see anything in that darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see it.  Maybe something is wrong with your screen?  It was a good episode too.  Although I am starting to get annoyed with Rick because he seems to ALWAYS lose the battle with Negan.  He goes from whipping butts with his hands tied and hitting people with a zombie, to getting his butt kicked by Negan.  I would think he would put up a bit more of a fight, TBH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was actually not a bad episode. Was that good though. I liked how they had the Saviors hit back in coordinated attacks. But serious huge gaps in the episode:
> (1) A little P.C. bullshit having the fat Muslim girl  easily knock down a full grown man. Very stupid scene, but everything has to be P.C. nowadays.
> (2) The Jerry scene crash in the car made no sense timewise, but this show never made sense.
> (3) Why did the Hilltop turn and stop themselves from getting surrounded? They just sat in the cars like cool run around us.
> (4) The irony of Tara so gung-ho against Dwight. She was part of the Gov crew that took down the prison, killed Herschel and many others at the prison. She did nothing at that point for redemption, yet Glenn took her in. To the contrary, Dwight has proven himself 10x over.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was so annoyed by the scene with the cars on the road.  Why the hell did they just sit there?  Multiple cars full of people with guns, and after seeing a tree blocking the road, they all forget how to move or react?  I was unhappy for that entire scene because it didn't make any sense.
> 
> How many Saviors are there?  I get that there are a lot of people in the sanctuary, but it seemed like most of those were workers, who wouldn't be given guns and sent out to fight.  The show made it seem like there was a pretty small number of fighters remaining while they were trapped by the horde, but once they got out, there are dozens and dozens of them.
> 
> Also, to get out, didn't Negan tell Eugene it would take a bunch of ammo, and he wanted to make sure Eugene could make more?  Are they trying to say there was enough time between the Saviors breaking out and attacking the settlements to make a crapload of ammunition?
> 
> This was an episode with what seemed like very lazy writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea the car scene was horrible. They saw the tree so why not take evasive action. They all just sit there like nothing bad would happen.
> 
> They had about the same number of people.
> 
> On the number of Saviors: My point exactly. They killed everyone at the outposts, so pretty much all the remaining Saviors were in the Sanctuary. We were led to believe they lost a bunch at start of the fight and when the walkers got in. Yet after they get out they still have ridiculous muscle.
> 
> Yea I remember that. He said Eugene was going to have to make bullets. Wow he did that quick. Smh
> 
> Surprisingly it was the best of a horrible season. A season that was supposed to remedy the show.
> 
> Well at least Carl is gone and we won’t have to endure Chandler Riggs lazy and horrible acting anymore!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I'm sad about Carl.  Poor kid.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm did I have my auto screen shut off on the whole finale episode?
> I'M supposed to know what's going on just by the audio portion, cause I couldn't see anything in that darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see it.  Maybe something is wrong with your screen?  It was a good episode too.  Although I am starting to get annoyed with Rick because he seems to ALWAYS lose the battle with Negan.  He goes from whipping butts with his hands tied and hitting people with a zombie, to getting his butt kicked by Negan.  I would think he would put up a bit more of a fight, TBH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was actually not a bad episode. Was that good though. I liked how they had the Saviors hit back in coordinated attacks. But serious huge gaps in the episode:
> (1) A little P.C. bullshit having the fat Muslim girl  easily knock down a full grown man. Very stupid scene, but everything has to be P.C. nowadays.
> (2) The Jerry scene crash in the car made no sense timewise, but this show never made sense.
> (3) Why did the Hilltop turn and stop themselves from getting surrounded? They just sat in the cars like cool run around us.
> (4) The irony of Tara so gung-ho against Dwight. She was part of the Gov crew that took down the prison, killed Herschel and many others at the prison. She did nothing at that point for redemption, yet Glenn took her in. To the contrary, Dwight has proven himself 10x over.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was so annoyed by the scene with the cars on the road.  Why the hell did they just sit there?  Multiple cars full of people with guns, and after seeing a tree blocking the road, they all forget how to move or react?  I was unhappy for that entire scene because it didn't make any sense.
> 
> How many Saviors are there?  I get that there are a lot of people in the sanctuary, but it seemed like most of those were workers, who wouldn't be given guns and sent out to fight.  The show made it seem like there was a pretty small number of fighters remaining while they were trapped by the horde, but once they got out, there are dozens and dozens of them.
> 
> Also, to get out, didn't Negan tell Eugene it would take a bunch of ammo, and he wanted to make sure Eugene could make more?  Are they trying to say there was enough time between the Saviors breaking out and attacking the settlements to make a crapload of ammunition?
> 
> This was an episode with what seemed like very lazy writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea the car scene was horrible. They saw the tree so why not take evasive action. They all just sit there like nothing bad would happen.
> 
> They had about the same number of people.
> 
> On the number of Saviors: My point exactly. They killed everyone at the outposts, so pretty much all the remaining Saviors were in the Sanctuary. We were led to believe they lost a bunch at start of the fight and when the walkers got in. Yet after they get out they still have ridiculous muscle.
> 
> Yea I remember that. He said Eugene was going to have to make bullets. Wow he did that quick. Smh
> 
> Surprisingly it was the best of a horrible season. A season that was supposed to remedy the show.
> 
> Well at least Carl is gone and we won’t have to endure Chandler Riggs lazy and horrible acting anymore!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sad about Carl.  Poor kid.
Click to expand...


I never cared much for Carl, so I'm not too unhappy to see him go.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see it.  Maybe something is wrong with your screen?  It was a good episode too.  Although I am starting to get annoyed with Rick because he seems to ALWAYS lose the battle with Negan.  He goes from whipping butts with his hands tied and hitting people with a zombie, to getting his butt kicked by Negan.  I would think he would put up a bit more of a fight, TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually not a bad episode. Was that good though. I liked how they had the Saviors hit back in coordinated attacks. But serious huge gaps in the episode:
> (1) A little P.C. bullshit having the fat Muslim girl  easily knock down a full grown man. Very stupid scene, but everything has to be P.C. nowadays.
> (2) The Jerry scene crash in the car made no sense timewise, but this show never made sense.
> (3) Why did the Hilltop turn and stop themselves from getting surrounded? They just sat in the cars like cool run around us.
> (4) The irony of Tara so gung-ho against Dwight. She was part of the Gov crew that took down the prison, killed Herschel and many others at the prison. She did nothing at that point for redemption, yet Glenn took her in. To the contrary, Dwight has proven himself 10x over.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was so annoyed by the scene with the cars on the road.  Why the hell did they just sit there?  Multiple cars full of people with guns, and after seeing a tree blocking the road, they all forget how to move or react?  I was unhappy for that entire scene because it didn't make any sense.
> 
> How many Saviors are there?  I get that there are a lot of people in the sanctuary, but it seemed like most of those were workers, who wouldn't be given guns and sent out to fight.  The show made it seem like there was a pretty small number of fighters remaining while they were trapped by the horde, but once they got out, there are dozens and dozens of them.
> 
> Also, to get out, didn't Negan tell Eugene it would take a bunch of ammo, and he wanted to make sure Eugene could make more?  Are they trying to say there was enough time between the Saviors breaking out and attacking the settlements to make a crapload of ammunition?
> 
> This was an episode with what seemed like very lazy writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea the car scene was horrible. They saw the tree so why not take evasive action. They all just sit there like nothing bad would happen.
> 
> They had about the same number of people.
> 
> On the number of Saviors: My point exactly. They killed everyone at the outposts, so pretty much all the remaining Saviors were in the Sanctuary. We were led to believe they lost a bunch at start of the fight and when the walkers got in. Yet after they get out they still have ridiculous muscle.
> 
> Yea I remember that. He said Eugene was going to have to make bullets. Wow he did that quick. Smh
> 
> Surprisingly it was the best of a horrible season. A season that was supposed to remedy the show.
> 
> Well at least Carl is gone and we won’t have to endure Chandler Riggs lazy and horrible acting anymore!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sad about Carl.  Poor kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never cared much for Carl, so I'm not too unhappy to see him go.
Click to expand...


Why not?  What's wrong with Carl?


----------



## skye

Does anybody watch that shit?

Just asking...why would you?  anyway whatever


----------



## Montrovant

skye said:


> Does anybody watch that shit?
> 
> Just asking...why would you?  anyway whatever



Why would you post in a thread about the 8th season of a show you apparently don't watch?


----------



## skye

Montrovant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody watch that shit?
> 
> Just asking...why would you?  anyway whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you post in a thread about the 8th season of a show you apparently don't watch?
Click to expand...


you are so right hehehehehe


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually not a bad episode. Was that good though. I liked how they had the Saviors hit back in coordinated attacks. But serious huge gaps in the episode:
> (1) A little P.C. bullshit having the fat Muslim girl  easily knock down a full grown man. Very stupid scene, but everything has to be P.C. nowadays.
> (2) The Jerry scene crash in the car made no sense timewise, but this show never made sense.
> (3) Why did the Hilltop turn and stop themselves from getting surrounded? They just sat in the cars like cool run around us.
> (4) The irony of Tara so gung-ho against Dwight. She was part of the Gov crew that took down the prison, killed Herschel and many others at the prison. She did nothing at that point for redemption, yet Glenn took her in. To the contrary, Dwight has proven himself 10x over.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so annoyed by the scene with the cars on the road.  Why the hell did they just sit there?  Multiple cars full of people with guns, and after seeing a tree blocking the road, they all forget how to move or react?  I was unhappy for that entire scene because it didn't make any sense.
> 
> How many Saviors are there?  I get that there are a lot of people in the sanctuary, but it seemed like most of those were workers, who wouldn't be given guns and sent out to fight.  The show made it seem like there was a pretty small number of fighters remaining while they were trapped by the horde, but once they got out, there are dozens and dozens of them.
> 
> Also, to get out, didn't Negan tell Eugene it would take a bunch of ammo, and he wanted to make sure Eugene could make more?  Are they trying to say there was enough time between the Saviors breaking out and attacking the settlements to make a crapload of ammunition?
> 
> This was an episode with what seemed like very lazy writing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea the car scene was horrible. They saw the tree so why not take evasive action. They all just sit there like nothing bad would happen.
> 
> They had about the same number of people.
> 
> On the number of Saviors: My point exactly. They killed everyone at the outposts, so pretty much all the remaining Saviors were in the Sanctuary. We were led to believe they lost a bunch at start of the fight and when the walkers got in. Yet after they get out they still have ridiculous muscle.
> 
> Yea I remember that. He said Eugene was going to have to make bullets. Wow he did that quick. Smh
> 
> Surprisingly it was the best of a horrible season. A season that was supposed to remedy the show.
> 
> Well at least Carl is gone and we won’t have to endure Chandler Riggs lazy and horrible acting anymore!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sad about Carl.  Poor kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never cared much for Carl, so I'm not too unhappy to see him go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?  What's wrong with Carl?
Click to expand...


Carl was the most annoying character on the show after Andrea died.  He's improved, in part because of some other really annoying characters, but he's still never been a particularly good character.


----------



## skye

Montrovant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody watch that shit?
> 
> Just asking...why would you?  anyway whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you post in a thread about the 8th season of a show you apparently don't watch?
Click to expand...


I don't really watch TV much.

That's all


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was so annoyed by the scene with the cars on the road.  Why the hell did they just sit there?  Multiple cars full of people with guns, and after seeing a tree blocking the road, they all forget how to move or react?  I was unhappy for that entire scene because it didn't make any sense.
> 
> How many Saviors are there?  I get that there are a lot of people in the sanctuary, but it seemed like most of those were workers, who wouldn't be given guns and sent out to fight.  The show made it seem like there was a pretty small number of fighters remaining while they were trapped by the horde, but once they got out, there are dozens and dozens of them.
> 
> Also, to get out, didn't Negan tell Eugene it would take a bunch of ammo, and he wanted to make sure Eugene could make more?  Are they trying to say there was enough time between the Saviors breaking out and attacking the settlements to make a crapload of ammunition?
> 
> This was an episode with what seemed like very lazy writing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the car scene was horrible. They saw the tree so why not take evasive action. They all just sit there like nothing bad would happen.
> 
> They had about the same number of people.
> 
> On the number of Saviors: My point exactly. They killed everyone at the outposts, so pretty much all the remaining Saviors were in the Sanctuary. We were led to believe they lost a bunch at start of the fight and when the walkers got in. Yet after they get out they still have ridiculous muscle.
> 
> Yea I remember that. He said Eugene was going to have to make bullets. Wow he did that quick. Smh
> 
> Surprisingly it was the best of a horrible season. A season that was supposed to remedy the show.
> 
> Well at least Carl is gone and we won’t have to endure Chandler Riggs lazy and horrible acting anymore!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sad about Carl.  Poor kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never cared much for Carl, so I'm not too unhappy to see him go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?  What's wrong with Carl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl was the most annoying character on the show after Andrea died.  He's improved, in part because of some other really annoying characters, but he's still never been a particularly good character.
Click to expand...


I don't find him annoying at all.  Not whiny, not complaining all the time.  I don't get it.


----------



## ChrisL

Carl has kind of grown up on this show.  I imagine Rick is not going to take this all very well at all.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the car scene was horrible. They saw the tree so why not take evasive action. They all just sit there like nothing bad would happen.
> 
> They had about the same number of people.
> 
> On the number of Saviors: My point exactly. They killed everyone at the outposts, so pretty much all the remaining Saviors were in the Sanctuary. We were led to believe they lost a bunch at start of the fight and when the walkers got in. Yet after they get out they still have ridiculous muscle.
> 
> Yea I remember that. He said Eugene was going to have to make bullets. Wow he did that quick. Smh
> 
> Surprisingly it was the best of a horrible season. A season that was supposed to remedy the show.
> 
> Well at least Carl is gone and we won’t have to endure Chandler Riggs lazy and horrible acting anymore!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sad about Carl.  Poor kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never cared much for Carl, so I'm not too unhappy to see him go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?  What's wrong with Carl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl was the most annoying character on the show after Andrea died.  He's improved, in part because of some other really annoying characters, but he's still never been a particularly good character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find him annoying at all.  Not whiny, not complaining all the time.  I don't get it.
Click to expand...


Not whiny?  Really?  He used to whine a lot more, but he still does it, and all the teenage angst in the midst of the zombie apocalypse I could do without.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sad about Carl.  Poor kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never cared much for Carl, so I'm not too unhappy to see him go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?  What's wrong with Carl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl was the most annoying character on the show after Andrea died.  He's improved, in part because of some other really annoying characters, but he's still never been a particularly good character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find him annoying at all.  Not whiny, not complaining all the time.  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not whiny?  Really?  He used to whine a lot more, but he still does it, and all the teenage angst in the midst of the zombie apocalypse I could do without.
Click to expand...


He does less whining than most people here on this board!   

I thought he handled things like quite the little man actually.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Carl has kind of grown up on this show.  I imagine Rick is not going to take this all very well at all.



If it gets him to kill Negan faster and end this entire Saviors storyline, I'm all for it.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never cared much for Carl, so I'm not too unhappy to see him go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  What's wrong with Carl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl was the most annoying character on the show after Andrea died.  He's improved, in part because of some other really annoying characters, but he's still never been a particularly good character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find him annoying at all.  Not whiny, not complaining all the time.  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not whiny?  Really?  He used to whine a lot more, but he still does it, and all the teenage angst in the midst of the zombie apocalypse I could do without.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does less whining than most people here on this board!
> 
> I thought he handled things like quite the little man actually.
Click to expand...


If the people on this board were in a TV show, I certainly wouldn't watch!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never cared much for Carl, so I'm not too unhappy to see him go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  What's wrong with Carl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl was the most annoying character on the show after Andrea died.  He's improved, in part because of some other really annoying characters, but he's still never been a particularly good character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find him annoying at all.  Not whiny, not complaining all the time.  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not whiny?  Really?  He used to whine a lot more, but he still does it, and all the teenage angst in the midst of the zombie apocalypse I could do without.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does less whining than most people here on this board!
> 
> I thought he handled things like quite the little man actually.
Click to expand...


"Daaaaaaad, why'd you scare off that stranger?  It's not as though we're living in a world where strangers have an unfortunate habit of turning into deadly threats, and it's not as though we're in the middle of a war which could determine the survival of a large group of people we care about.....I'm going to sneak out to help that guy, then act like an idiot and get myself bitten!"


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  What's wrong with Carl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl was the most annoying character on the show after Andrea died.  He's improved, in part because of some other really annoying characters, but he's still never been a particularly good character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find him annoying at all.  Not whiny, not complaining all the time.  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not whiny?  Really?  He used to whine a lot more, but he still does it, and all the teenage angst in the midst of the zombie apocalypse I could do without.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does less whining than most people here on this board!
> 
> I thought he handled things like quite the little man actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the people on this board were in a TV show, I certainly wouldn't watch!
Click to expand...


It would definitely be classified as a sitcom or a shitcom!


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?  What's wrong with Carl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl was the most annoying character on the show after Andrea died.  He's improved, in part because of some other really annoying characters, but he's still never been a particularly good character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't find him annoying at all.  Not whiny, not complaining all the time.  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not whiny?  Really?  He used to whine a lot more, but he still does it, and all the teenage angst in the midst of the zombie apocalypse I could do without.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does less whining than most people here on this board!
> 
> I thought he handled things like quite the little man actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Daaaaaaad, why'd you scare off that stranger?  It's not as though we're living in a world where strangers have an unfortunate habit of turning into deadly threats, and it's not as though we're in the middle of a war which could determine the survival of a large group of people we care about.....I'm going to sneak out to help that guy, then act like an idiot and get myself bitten!"
Click to expand...


Well, that is a good point.  I don't get why he cared about that particular dude.  Anyway, he did it out of goodness.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> TWD is so utterly boring now we watch Schitt's Creek instead.  At least it's "occasionally funny".
> 
> The show should be renamed to "Fear Bad People", because it's no longer about Zombies.
> Now it's all about one group of people constantly fighting other groups of people.
> Sorry, I came to see a show where Zombies were scary and the main thing to be feared.
> The entire show takes place in a petri dish.   A worn out microcosm.
> 
> They lost their way.  Surprised there are still so many advertisers.
> 
> They "could possibly" have kept the show on track by changing the nature of the Zombies.
> For example, some zombies could have mutated to become faster such as in the movie, WWZ
> 
> With the huge budget they had, they could have included scenes from other parts of the world...(or maybe that's what FTWD was supposed to do)?   I'll bet a few people became mega rich, draining the budget for the actual show and crippling creativity while subjecting the audience to
> horridly long advertising marathons.   We got tired of 5 minutes of show for every 15 minutes of advertising.
> 
> Or they could have introduced some zombies who went through partial Zombification but were still capable of some thinking and plotting to make the surviving humans lives more challenging.
> 
> But no, the writers or producers or both decided to make the show all about people vs people.
> Clearly, there is no more creativity left in the camp.  Reminds me of "Survivor" on steroids.  I predict it will soon crash and burn as advertisers jump ship, revenues plummet etc.
> 
> 1st few seasons were great.......it's over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. The show has always been a struggle between people, but the main threat early on were walkers. That changes along the way.
> 
> But it would be cool if the walker threat was upped. Exactly what you said: faster, able to climb, stronger and able to think a little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zombies can't think.  They are just walking dead.
Click to expand...


NOTE: See I am not the only complaining and still watching the show.

In Romero’s movies he started them just like the Walking Dead, but then they evolved to cognitive thinking. Also the remake of Dawn of the Dead was great because the zombies were fast, relentless, never got tired and it upped the danger factor to make the zombies a real threat.

I think TWD should kill off Negan and the Saviors this season. Next season I think they should go back to the threat being walkers and make the show man vs monster again. They should have the Walkers evolve slowly. They They see doing usual things like starting to climb, move faster, use better take down moves and are stronger. So they start to work together and using walkers as decoys. Soon they notice the walkers communicating and following leaders who make strategic plans.

It would up the danger and scare level.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> TWD is so utterly boring now we watch Schitt's Creek instead.  At least it's "occasionally funny".
> 
> The show should be renamed to "Fear Bad People", because it's no longer about Zombies.
> Now it's all about one group of people constantly fighting other groups of people.
> Sorry, I came to see a show where Zombies were scary and the main thing to be feared.
> The entire show takes place in a petri dish.   A worn out microcosm.
> 
> They lost their way.  Surprised there are still so many advertisers.
> 
> They "could possibly" have kept the show on track by changing the nature of the Zombies.
> For example, some zombies could have mutated to become faster such as in the movie, WWZ
> 
> With the huge budget they had, they could have included scenes from other parts of the world...(or maybe that's what FTWD was supposed to do)?   I'll bet a few people became mega rich, draining the budget for the actual show and crippling creativity while subjecting the audience to
> horridly long advertising marathons.   We got tired of 5 minutes of show for every 15 minutes of advertising.
> 
> Or they could have introduced some zombies who went through partial Zombification but were still capable of some thinking and plotting to make the surviving humans lives more challenging.
> 
> But no, the writers or producers or both decided to make the show all about people vs people.
> Clearly, there is no more creativity left in the camp.  Reminds me of "Survivor" on steroids.  I predict it will soon crash and burn as advertisers jump ship, revenues plummet etc.
> 
> 1st few seasons were great.......it's over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. The show has always been a struggle between people, but the main threat early on were walkers. That changes along the way.
> 
> But it would be cool if the walker threat was upped. Exactly what you said: faster, able to climb, stronger and able to think a little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zombies can't think.  They are just walking dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOTE: See I am not the only complaining and still watching the show.
> 
> In Romero’s movies he started them just like the Walking Dead, but then they evolved to cognitive thinking. Also the remake of Dawn of the Dead was great because the zombies were fast, relentless, never got tired and it upped the danger factor to make the zombies a real threat.
> 
> I think TWD should kill off Negan and the Saviors this season. Next season I think they should go back to the threat being walkers and make the show man vs monster again. They should have the Walkers evolve slowly. They They see doing usual things like starting to climb, move faster, use better take down moves and are stronger. So they start to work together and using walkers as decoys. Soon they notice the walkers communicating and following leaders who make strategic plans.
> 
> It would up the danger and scare level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I actually like the more realistic aspect of thinking, planning and plotting and desperate people being the most dangerous "beasts" around because that is what would actually be going on.  Power struggles, people killing each other for resources, etc.  The zombies get boring after a while.  It's basically the same thing over and over again.  Zombie kills and eats people.  It's more disgusting than it is scary actually.


----------



## GHook93

Morgan going over to FTWD will work. They are trying to bring back WD fans that left the show, like myself. I left the show since Ofelia poisoned the food with Anthrax.

I am thinking of catching up on the season in anticipation for Morgan’s appearance.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> TWD is so utterly boring now we watch Schitt's Creek instead.  At least it's "occasionally funny".
> 
> The show should be renamed to "Fear Bad People", because it's no longer about Zombies.
> Now it's all about one group of people constantly fighting other groups of people.
> Sorry, I came to see a show where Zombies were scary and the main thing to be feared.
> The entire show takes place in a petri dish.   A worn out microcosm.
> 
> They lost their way.  Surprised there are still so many advertisers.
> 
> They "could possibly" have kept the show on track by changing the nature of the Zombies.
> For example, some zombies could have mutated to become faster such as in the movie, WWZ
> 
> With the huge budget they had, they could have included scenes from other parts of the world...(or maybe that's what FTWD was supposed to do)?   I'll bet a few people became mega rich, draining the budget for the actual show and crippling creativity while subjecting the audience to
> horridly long advertising marathons.   We got tired of 5 minutes of show for every 15 minutes of advertising.
> 
> Or they could have introduced some zombies who went through partial Zombification but were still capable of some thinking and plotting to make the surviving humans lives more challenging.
> 
> But no, the writers or producers or both decided to make the show all about people vs people.
> Clearly, there is no more creativity left in the camp.  Reminds me of "Survivor" on steroids.  I predict it will soon crash and burn as advertisers jump ship, revenues plummet etc.
> 
> 1st few seasons were great.......it's over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. The show has always been a struggle between people, but the main threat early on were walkers. That changes along the way.
> 
> But it would be cool if the walker threat was upped. Exactly what you said: faster, able to climb, stronger and able to think a little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zombies can't think.  They are just walking dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOTE: See I am not the only complaining and still watching the show.
> 
> In Romero’s movies he started them just like the Walking Dead, but then they evolved to cognitive thinking. Also the remake of Dawn of the Dead was great because the zombies were fast, relentless, never got tired and it upped the danger factor to make the zombies a real threat.
> 
> I think TWD should kill off Negan and the Saviors this season. Next season I think they should go back to the threat being walkers and make the show man vs monster again. They should have the Walkers evolve slowly. They They see doing usual things like starting to climb, move faster, use better take down moves and are stronger. So they start to work together and using walkers as decoys. Soon they notice the walkers communicating and following leaders who make strategic plans.
> 
> It would up the danger and scare level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Did you see I Am Legend?  Those zombies were fast and capable of thinking and planning and plotting.


----------



## miketx

Rick always gives the bad guys three or four chances to kill them all. They should put his girl friend in charge.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> TWD is so utterly boring now we watch Schitt's Creek instead.  At least it's "occasionally funny".
> 
> The show should be renamed to "Fear Bad People", because it's no longer about Zombies.
> Now it's all about one group of people constantly fighting other groups of people.
> Sorry, I came to see a show where Zombies were scary and the main thing to be feared.
> The entire show takes place in a petri dish.   A worn out microcosm.
> 
> They lost their way.  Surprised there are still so many advertisers.
> 
> They "could possibly" have kept the show on track by changing the nature of the Zombies.
> For example, some zombies could have mutated to become faster such as in the movie, WWZ
> 
> With the huge budget they had, they could have included scenes from other parts of the world...(or maybe that's what FTWD was supposed to do)?   I'll bet a few people became mega rich, draining the budget for the actual show and crippling creativity while subjecting the audience to
> horridly long advertising marathons.   We got tired of 5 minutes of show for every 15 minutes of advertising.
> 
> Or they could have introduced some zombies who went through partial Zombification but were still capable of some thinking and plotting to make the surviving humans lives more challenging.
> 
> But no, the writers or producers or both decided to make the show all about people vs people.
> Clearly, there is no more creativity left in the camp.  Reminds me of "Survivor" on steroids.  I predict it will soon crash and burn as advertisers jump ship, revenues plummet etc.
> 
> 1st few seasons were great.......it's over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. The show has always been a struggle between people, but the main threat early on were walkers. That changes along the way.
> 
> But it would be cool if the walker threat was upped. Exactly what you said: faster, able to climb, stronger and able to think a little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zombies can't think.  They are just walking dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOTE: See I am not the only complaining and still watching the show.
> 
> In Romero’s movies he started them just like the Walking Dead, but then they evolved to cognitive thinking. Also the remake of Dawn of the Dead was great because the zombies were fast, relentless, never got tired and it upped the danger factor to make the zombies a real threat.
> 
> I think TWD should kill off Negan and the Saviors this season. Next season I think they should go back to the threat being walkers and make the show man vs monster again. They should have the Walkers evolve slowly. They They see doing usual things like starting to climb, move faster, use better take down moves and are stronger. So they start to work together and using walkers as decoys. Soon they notice the walkers communicating and following leaders who make strategic plans.
> 
> It would up the danger and scare level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see I Am Legend?  Those zombies were fast and capable of thinking and planning and plotting.
Click to expand...


Those were vampires though. But yea I loved that movie.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> TWD is so utterly boring now we watch Schitt's Creek instead.  At least it's "occasionally funny".
> 
> The show should be renamed to "Fear Bad People", because it's no longer about Zombies.
> Now it's all about one group of people constantly fighting other groups of people.
> Sorry, I came to see a show where Zombies were scary and the main thing to be feared.
> The entire show takes place in a petri dish.   A worn out microcosm.
> 
> They lost their way.  Surprised there are still so many advertisers.
> 
> They "could possibly" have kept the show on track by changing the nature of the Zombies.
> For example, some zombies could have mutated to become faster such as in the movie, WWZ
> 
> With the huge budget they had, they could have included scenes from other parts of the world...(or maybe that's what FTWD was supposed to do)?   I'll bet a few people became mega rich, draining the budget for the actual show and crippling creativity while subjecting the audience to
> horridly long advertising marathons.   We got tired of 5 minutes of show for every 15 minutes of advertising.
> 
> Or they could have introduced some zombies who went through partial Zombification but were still capable of some thinking and plotting to make the surviving humans lives more challenging.
> 
> But no, the writers or producers or both decided to make the show all about people vs people.
> Clearly, there is no more creativity left in the camp.  Reminds me of "Survivor" on steroids.  I predict it will soon crash and burn as advertisers jump ship, revenues plummet etc.
> 
> 1st few seasons were great.......it's over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. The show has always been a struggle between people, but the main threat early on were walkers. That changes along the way.
> 
> But it would be cool if the walker threat was upped. Exactly what you said: faster, able to climb, stronger and able to think a little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zombies can't think.  They are just walking dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOTE: See I am not the only complaining and still watching the show.
> 
> In Romero’s movies he started them just like the Walking Dead, but then they evolved to cognitive thinking. Also the remake of Dawn of the Dead was great because the zombies were fast, relentless, never got tired and it upped the danger factor to make the zombies a real threat.
> 
> I think TWD should kill off Negan and the Saviors this season. Next season I think they should go back to the threat being walkers and make the show man vs monster again. They should have the Walkers evolve slowly. They They see doing usual things like starting to climb, move faster, use better take down moves and are stronger. So they start to work together and using walkers as decoys. Soon they notice the walkers communicating and following leaders who make strategic plans.
> 
> It would up the danger and scare level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see I Am Legend?  Those zombies were fast and capable of thinking and planning and plotting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those were vampires though. But yea I loved that movie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Are you sure?  I thought they were zombies.


----------



## ChrisL

miketx said:


> Rick always gives the bad guys three or four chances to kill them all. They should put his girl friend in charge.



Michone was my favorite character.  Now that her and Rick have been romantically involved, she has been being SO lame!  At least in this last episode, she was wandering around with her Katana looking for bad guys to kill!


----------



## ChrisL

Remember when Michone first appeared, and she had the two zombies with their arms cut off and their lower jaws removed on leashes?  She was such a bad ass.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


>



Love that movie

I quit watching WD when it became Man v Man. I thought it actually got boring. The whole good v. Evil crap. 

If I wanted Man v. Man I could watch any cop show on TV. 

Move on and I might come back


----------



## Montrovant

I just read that Chandler Riggs's father tweeted that his son was fired from the show, although the tweet was taken down.  Supposedly Riggs had just bought a house in Senoia, GA and being killed off in the show was a shock.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. The show has always been a struggle between people, but the main threat early on were walkers. That changes along the way.
> 
> But it would be cool if the walker threat was upped. Exactly what you said: faster, able to climb, stronger and able to think a little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombies can't think.  They are just walking dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOTE: See I am not the only complaining and still watching the show.
> 
> In Romero’s movies he started them just like the Walking Dead, but then they evolved to cognitive thinking. Also the remake of Dawn of the Dead was great because the zombies were fast, relentless, never got tired and it upped the danger factor to make the zombies a real threat.
> 
> I think TWD should kill off Negan and the Saviors this season. Next season I think they should go back to the threat being walkers and make the show man vs monster again. They should have the Walkers evolve slowly. They They see doing usual things like starting to climb, move faster, use better take down moves and are stronger. So they start to work together and using walkers as decoys. Soon they notice the walkers communicating and following leaders who make strategic plans.
> 
> It would up the danger and scare level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see I Am Legend?  Those zombies were fast and capable of thinking and planning and plotting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those were vampires though. But yea I loved that movie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure?  I thought they were zombies.
Click to expand...


Yep I am sure. Quick, strong, highly athletic, used sense of smell to track, allergic to sun and slept during the day.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> I just read that Chandler Riggs's father tweeted that his son was fired from the show, although the tweet was taken down.  Supposedly Riggs had just bought a house in Senoia, GA and being killed off in the show was a shock.



Since he was so integral to the comic story it was a huge shock. I consider Rick, Carl, Daryl and Carol unkillable.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Season 8 1/2 half dead pool:
Foresure Live (95%+):
Rick, Maggie, Daryl, Michonne, Judith, Carol, Jesus

Likely to live (75%-95%):
Gabe, Aaron, Ezekiel, Enid, Tobin

Toss up (40%-75%):
Negan, Eugene, Tara, Rosita, Jadis

Likely to die (5%-40%):
Dwight and Simon

Walker meat (<5%):
Morgan, Random Saviors, Random Alexandrians, Random Hilltoppers, Random Kingdonites and random Savengers



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Fang

Just a wild guess here. But shows 9-16 in the second half of the season will be about Rick's group struggling to survive without homes while fighting Negan's group. The season finale will be the long awaited fight between Rick and Negan where Negan is killed. A lot of fluff in between episodes 9 and 16 with at least one major character assumed dead only to come back.

Carl's death is entirely lame for a show that prides its self on the unexpected. For one they told us last week to expect a midseason shocker. So we knew someone was going to die. The manner in which Carl gets bitten in a totally unnecessary fight with walkers he had no business fighting is just bad writing.

TWD was once a great show. But it appears now they are just milking a cash cow for everything they can. The writing is suffering and the shows are entirely predictable. Creativity and greed are never a good match.

I've come this far. I'll DVR the shows and watch whenever I have time. Maybe...


----------



## GHook93

Fang said:


> Just a wild guess here. But shows 9-16 in the second half of the season will be about Rick's group struggling to survive without homes while fighting Negan's group. The season finale will be the long awaited fight between Rick and Negan where Negan is killed. A lot of fluff in between episodes 9 and 16 with at least one major character assumed dead only to come back.
> 
> Carl's death is entirely lame for a show that prides its self on the unexpected. For one they told us last week to expect a midseason shocker. So we knew someone was going to die. The manner in which Carl gets bitten in a totally unnecessary fight with walkers he had no business fighting is just bad writing.
> 
> TWD was once a great show. But it appears now they are just milking a cash cow for everything they can. The writing is suffering and the shows are entirely predictable. Creativity and greed are never a good match.
> 
> I've come this far. I'll DVR the shows and watch whenever I have time. Maybe...



Sad but true.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## K9Buck

Season 8 sucks.


----------



## petro

Never read the comics, but was sick of Carl long ago. Good riddance.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Season 8 1/2 half dead pool:
> Foresure Live (95%+):
> Rick, Maggie, Daryl, Michonne, Judith, Carol, Jesus
> 
> Likely to live (75%-95%):
> Gabe, Aaron, Ezekiel, Enid, Tobin
> 
> Toss up (40%-75%):
> Negan, Eugene, Tara, Rosita, Jadis
> 
> Likely to die (5%-40%):
> Dwight and Simon
> 
> Walker meat (<5%):
> Morgan, Random Saviors, Random Alexandrians, Random Hilltoppers, Random Kingdonites and random Savengers
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Why Gabe?  Gabe sucks.


----------



## GHook93

K9Buck said:


> Season 8 sucks.



Sad but true. All the high hope wasted with bad writing, poor sequencing of events, stupid decisions and implausible sequence of events.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

petro said:


> Never read the comics, but was sick of Carl long ago. Good riddance.



Not sure I ever like Carl and Chandler Rigg’s acting was getting worse and worse. He looked like he was just going through the motion.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 1/2 half dead pool:
> Foresure Live (95%+):
> Rick, Maggie, Daryl, Michonne, Judith, Carol, Jesus
> 
> Likely to live (75%-95%):
> Gabe, Aaron, Ezekiel, Enid, Tobin
> 
> Toss up (40%-75%):
> Negan, Eugene, Tara, Rosita, Jadis
> 
> Likely to die (5%-40%):
> Dwight and Simon
> 
> Walker meat (<5%):
> Morgan, Random Saviors, Random Alexandrians, Random Hilltoppers, Random Kingdonites and random Savengers
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Gabe?  Gabe sucks.
Click to expand...


Have had grown on me. It is not who I want to die (or I would have Eugene at the bottom) it is who I think will die.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 1/2 half dead pool:
> Foresure Live (95%+):
> Rick, Maggie, Daryl, Michonne, Judith, Carol, Jesus
> 
> Likely to live (75%-95%):
> Gabe, Aaron, Ezekiel, Enid, Tobin
> 
> Toss up (40%-75%):
> Negan, Eugene, Tara, Rosita, Jadis
> 
> Likely to die (5%-40%):
> Dwight and Simon
> 
> Walker meat (<5%):
> Morgan, Random Saviors, Random Alexandrians, Random Hilltoppers, Random Kingdonites and random Savengers
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Gabe?  Gabe sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have had grown on me. It is not who I want to die (or I would have Eugene at the bottom) it is who I think will die.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Have had grown on you?  Not sure what it is you are saying there.  Lol!  I don't get why people are happy that Carl died.  His character is just a little kid for goodness sake!  He is one of the smarter ones, IMO, even at his age.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. All the high hope wasted with bad writing, poor sequencing of events, stupid decisions and implausible sequence of events.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Well, like we discussed earlier.  Zombies _are _implausible!    They don't make any logical sense at all!


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 1/2 half dead pool:
> Foresure Live (95%+):
> Rick, Maggie, Daryl, Michonne, Judith, Carol, Jesus
> 
> Likely to live (75%-95%):
> Gabe, Aaron, Ezekiel, Enid, Tobin
> 
> Toss up (40%-75%):
> Negan, Eugene, Tara, Rosita, Jadis
> 
> Likely to die (5%-40%):
> Dwight and Simon
> 
> Walker meat (<5%):
> Morgan, Random Saviors, Random Alexandrians, Random Hilltoppers, Random Kingdonites and random Savengers
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Gabe?  Gabe sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have had grown on me. It is not who I want to die (or I would have Eugene at the bottom) it is who I think will die.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have had grown on you?  Not sure what it is you are saying there.  Lol!  I don't get why people are happy that Carl died.  His character is just a little kid for goodness sake!  He is one of the smarter ones, IMO, even at his age.
Click to expand...


Typed it when I was driving to an appt. “He” had grown on me. Lol.

Sure you have to suspend belief to believe zombies are real and, as weak as they are, could take over the world. Very true. But in the realm of zombies there are a bunch of implausible events that hurts the story.

I am not Happy Carl died, just indifferent. I wasn’t a big fan of his. Kinda like when Abe died. I would only care if Daryl died at this point. I would be indifferent to the rest, except I hope Eugene and Negan become walker meat.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 1/2 half dead pool:
> Foresure Live (95%+):
> Rick, Maggie, Daryl, Michonne, Judith, Carol, Jesus
> 
> Likely to live (75%-95%):
> Gabe, Aaron, Ezekiel, Enid, Tobin
> 
> Toss up (40%-75%):
> Negan, Eugene, Tara, Rosita, Jadis
> 
> Likely to die (5%-40%):
> Dwight and Simon
> 
> Walker meat (<5%):
> Morgan, Random Saviors, Random Alexandrians, Random Hilltoppers, Random Kingdonites and random Savengers
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Gabe?  Gabe sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have had grown on me. It is not who I want to die (or I would have Eugene at the bottom) it is who I think will die.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have had grown on you?  Not sure what it is you are saying there.  Lol!  I don't get why people are happy that Carl died.  His character is just a little kid for goodness sake!  He is one of the smarter ones, IMO, even at his age.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typed it when I was driving to an appt. “He” had grown on me. Lol.
> 
> Sure you have to suspend belief to believe zombies are real and, as weak as they are, could take over the world. Very true. But in the realm of zombies there are a bunch of implausible events that hurts the story.
> 
> I am not Happy Carl died, just indifferent. I wasn’t a big fan of his. Kinda like when Abe died. I would only care if Daryl died at this point. I would be indifferent to the rest, except I hope Eugene and Negan become walker meat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Once you accept the idea of the zombies, having them kill off most of the world, even being "weak," is not at all implausible.


----------



## petro

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. All the high hope wasted with bad writing, poor sequencing of events, stupid decisions and implausible sequence of events.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, like we discussed earlier.  Zombies _are _implausible!    They don't make any logical sense at all!
Click to expand...

I would like to see how a zombie makes it through a northern winter. Flesh would freeze solid and you could just shatter their frozen heads. 
Apocalypse over in one season.


----------



## Montrovant

petro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. All the high hope wasted with bad writing, poor sequencing of events, stupid decisions and implausible sequence of events.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, like we discussed earlier.  Zombies _are _implausible!    They don't make any logical sense at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to see how a zombie makes it through a northern winter. Flesh would freeze solid and you could just shatter their frozen heads.
> Apocalypse over in one season.
Click to expand...


Doesn't help much for everywhere else, though.


----------



## GHook93

petro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. All the high hope wasted with bad writing, poor sequencing of events, stupid decisions and implausible sequence of events.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, like we discussed earlier.  Zombies _are _implausible!    They don't make any logical sense at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to see how a zombie makes it through a northern winter. Flesh would freeze solid and you could just shatter their frozen heads.
> Apocalypse over in one season.
Click to expand...


Or during the scorching summer. Rotting flesh would fall apart


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

petro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. All the high hope wasted with bad writing, poor sequencing of events, stupid decisions and implausible sequence of events.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, like we discussed earlier.  Zombies _are _implausible!    They don't make any logical sense at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to see how a zombie makes it through a northern winter. Flesh would freeze solid and you could just shatter their frozen heads.
> Apocalypse over in one season.
Click to expand...


Great point. In 8 season I don’t think there has been any snow or winter.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. All the high hope wasted with bad writing, poor sequencing of events, stupid decisions and implausible sequence of events.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, like we discussed earlier.  Zombies _are _implausible!    They don't make any logical sense at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to see how a zombie makes it through a northern winter. Flesh would freeze solid and you could just shatter their frozen heads.
> Apocalypse over in one season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great point. In 8 season I don’t think there has been any snow or winter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


This part of Georgia (I live close to where the show takes place, they've done filming at the high school just down the street from me) doesn't get much snow.  We've had 3 snows in the 8 years or so I've been here.


----------



## petro

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. All the high hope wasted with bad writing, poor sequencing of events, stupid decisions and implausible sequence of events.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, like we discussed earlier.  Zombies _are _implausible!    They don't make any logical sense at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to see how a zombie makes it through a northern winter. Flesh would freeze solid and you could just shatter their frozen heads.
> Apocalypse over in one season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great point. In 8 season I don’t think there has been any snow or winter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This part of Georgia (I live close to where the show takes place, they've done filming at the high school just down the street from me) doesn't get much snow.  We've had 3 snows in the 8 years or so I've been here.
Click to expand...

This morning woke up to-17.
The living can't survive this crap.
Despite the questionable science I always liked end of civilization stories and how people would react going back to Charlton Heston in Omega Man.


----------



## Montrovant

petro said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. All the high hope wasted with bad writing, poor sequencing of events, stupid decisions and implausible sequence of events.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, like we discussed earlier.  Zombies _are _implausible!    They don't make any logical sense at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to see how a zombie makes it through a northern winter. Flesh would freeze solid and you could just shatter their frozen heads.
> Apocalypse over in one season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great point. In 8 season I don’t think there has been any snow or winter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This part of Georgia (I live close to where the show takes place, they've done filming at the high school just down the street from me) doesn't get much snow.  We've had 3 snows in the 8 years or so I've been here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This morning woke up to-17.
> The living can't survive this crap.
> Despite the questionable science I always liked end of civilization stories and how people would react going back to Charlton Heston in Omega Man.
Click to expand...


Zombies aren't even questionable science, they are pure fantasy....but I agree, the post-apocalyptic stories can be good.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true. All the high hope wasted with bad writing, poor sequencing of events, stupid decisions and implausible sequence of events.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, like we discussed earlier.  Zombies _are _implausible!    They don't make any logical sense at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to see how a zombie makes it through a northern winter. Flesh would freeze solid and you could just shatter their frozen heads.
> Apocalypse over in one season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or during the scorching summer. Rotting flesh would fall apart
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


The world would be one stinky place!


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, like we discussed earlier.  Zombies _are _implausible!    They don't make any logical sense at all!
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see how a zombie makes it through a northern winter. Flesh would freeze solid and you could just shatter their frozen heads.
> Apocalypse over in one season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great point. In 8 season I don’t think there has been any snow or winter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This part of Georgia (I live close to where the show takes place, they've done filming at the high school just down the street from me) doesn't get much snow.  We've had 3 snows in the 8 years or so I've been here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This morning woke up to-17.
> The living can't survive this crap.
> Despite the questionable science I always liked end of civilization stories and how people would react going back to Charlton Heston in Omega Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Zombies aren't even questionable science, they are pure fantasy....but I agree, the post-apocalyptic stories can be good.
Click to expand...


The zombies in 28 days later and WW Z could be reality. That is a virus that takes over a living body, but doesn’t give them invulnerability to all kill shot except a head shot. 

Yea the rest of the zombie movies couldn’t happen.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Zoom-boing

Corrrrral!

Longest death scene evah.

I've lost so much interest in the show but I've invested nearly 8 seasons. <sigh> I'll probably watch it to see how it ends.

Question:  if everyone has the virus inside them already, when they get bit why do they get sick? Wouldn't they just carry on and turn only when they're dead?


----------



## iceberg

Zoom-boing said:


> Corrrrral!
> 
> Longest death scene evah.
> 
> I've lost so much interest in the show but I've invested nearly 8 seasons. <sigh> I'll probably watch it to see how it ends.
> 
> Question:  if everyone has the virus inside them already, when they get bit why do they get sick? Wouldn't they just carry on and turn only when they're dead?


made matrix 3 look like a quick death.


----------



## GHook93

Good episode. I actually cried and now miss Carl. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Good episode. I actually cried and now miss Carl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I am SO sad about Carl.


----------



## ChrisL

Not only did Rick lose his only son, he lost the one person to carry on his family name/legacy.


----------



## TNHarley

Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.



Why do you keep watching it then?  Lol.  You idiot.


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep watching it then?  Lol.  You idiot.
Click to expand...

I was obviously referring to that one episode. You idiot 
The irony in your post was humorous. Thanks for that lol


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep watching it then?  Lol.  You idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was obviously referring to that one episode. You idiot
Click to expand...


Why not change the channel?


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep watching it then?  Lol.  You idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was obviously referring to that one episode. You idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not change the channel?
Click to expand...

Why would i do that? I love that show. For gawd sakes, just stop.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep watching it then?  Lol.  You idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was obviously referring to that one episode. You idiot
> The irony in your post was humorous. Thanks for that lol
Click to expand...


Fuck you, you bastid.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep watching it then?  Lol.  You idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was obviously referring to that one episode. You idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not change the channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would i do that? I love that show. For gawd sakes, just stop.
Click to expand...


I'm here today to cause trouble and rip shit up.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep watching it then?  Lol.  You idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was obviously referring to that one episode. You idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not change the channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would i do that? I love that show. For gawd sakes, just stop.
Click to expand...


Don't you DARE say anything negative about Carrrrrrl.  I kill you!


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep watching it then?  Lol.  You idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was obviously referring to that one episode. You idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not change the channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would i do that? I love that show. For gawd sakes, just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you DARE say anything negative about Carrrrrrl.  I kill you!
Click to expand...

I liked carl, i was just ready for him to die. They were boring me lol


----------



## mdk

The show has certainly slipped the last couple seasons, but I still enjoying watching it. Eight seasons is pretty big investment to not see the story to its end. That would be like reading all, but last book in the _Dark Tower _series. lol


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep watching it then?  Lol.  You idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> I was obviously referring to that one episode. You idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not change the channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would i do that? I love that show. For gawd sakes, just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you DARE say anything negative about Carrrrrrl.  I kill you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked carl, i was just ready for him to die. They were boring me lol
Click to expand...


Seriously, I was wondering why they wouldn't have killed him sooner instead of letting him lie there and suffer, knowing what is in store.  I would be like, just kill me now while I still have some dignity please.


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was obviously referring to that one episode. You idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not change the channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would i do that? I love that show. For gawd sakes, just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you DARE say anything negative about Carrrrrrl.  I kill you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked carl, i was just ready for him to die. They were boring me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I was wondering why they wouldn't have killed him sooner instead of letting him lie there and suffer, knowing what is in store.  I would be like, just kill me now while I still have some dignity please.
Click to expand...

It was cool he shot himself. Carl was a badass


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not change the channel?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would i do that? I love that show. For gawd sakes, just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you DARE say anything negative about Carrrrrrl.  I kill you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked carl, i was just ready for him to die. They were boring me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I was wondering why they wouldn't have killed him sooner instead of letting him lie there and suffer, knowing what is in store.  I would be like, just kill me now while I still have some dignity please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was cool he shot himself. Carl was a badass
Click to expand...


Oh Carrrrl.


----------



## ChrisL

The show won't be the same without Carl!


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was obviously referring to that one episode. You idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not change the channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would i do that? I love that show. For gawd sakes, just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you DARE say anything negative about Carrrrrrl.  I kill you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked carl, i was just ready for him to die. They were boring me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I was wondering why they wouldn't have killed him sooner instead of letting him lie there and suffer, knowing what is in store.  I would be like, just kill me now while I still have some dignity please.
Click to expand...


Carl was never going to die with dignity with that haircut.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not change the channel?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would i do that? I love that show. For gawd sakes, just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you DARE say anything negative about Carrrrrrl.  I kill you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked carl, i was just ready for him to die. They were boring me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I was wondering why they wouldn't have killed him sooner instead of letting him lie there and suffer, knowing what is in store.  I would be like, just kill me now while I still have some dignity please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl was never going to die with dignity with that haircut.
Click to expand...


Well all the best hair stylists were eaten by zombies!


----------



## ChrisL

At least Eugene wasn't cutting his hair.


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would i do that? I love that show. For gawd sakes, just stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you DARE say anything negative about Carrrrrrl.  I kill you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked carl, i was just ready for him to die. They were boring me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I was wondering why they wouldn't have killed him sooner instead of letting him lie there and suffer, knowing what is in store.  I would be like, just kill me now while I still have some dignity please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl was never going to die with dignity with that haircut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well all the best hair stylists were eaten by zombies!
Click to expand...


But scissors weren't.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you DARE say anything negative about Carrrrrrl.  I kill you!
> 
> 
> 
> I liked carl, i was just ready for him to die. They were boring me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I was wondering why they wouldn't have killed him sooner instead of letting him lie there and suffer, knowing what is in store.  I would be like, just kill me now while I still have some dignity please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl was never going to die with dignity with that haircut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well all the best hair stylists were eaten by zombies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But scissors weren't.
Click to expand...


It was hard for Rick to find electricity for his Flowbee!


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good episode. I actually cried and now miss Carl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO sad about Carl.
Click to expand...


I wonder if that was life after the war or if that was a mirage.

I hope the writers turn it around. They still have a few compelling characters in Rick, Morgan (for now at least, since he is probably Walker meat), Michonne, Daryl and Carol.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

TNHarley said:


> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.



That part was awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That part was awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I thought it was funny how everyone just looked at him after he did that.  Lol.  That was SICK.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you keep watching it then?  Lol.  You idiot.
Click to expand...


For the same reason I watched it. I used to love the show, but somewhere along the line they lost me. I watch because I hope they turn it around. Every great show that jumps the shark (which the walking dead has done) usually sticks around for a few more seasons with fans hoping it will turn around.

It is not a horrible or unwatchable show, but it is not solid gold like it used to be. Rather it is low grade Silver. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

mdk said:


> The show has certainly slipped the last couple seasons, but I still enjoying watching it. Eight seasons is pretty big investment to not see the story to its end. That would be like reading all, but last book in the _Dark Tower _series. lol



Hit the nail on the head


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That part was awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was funny how everyone just looked at him after he did that.  Lol.  That was SICK.
Click to expand...


Honestly, I don't understand the big deal.  By this point, hasn't just about everyone in the show seen all kinds of crazy, gruesome shit?  Was what Morgan did really all that shocking in context?


----------



## Montrovant

Zoom-boing said:


> Corrrrral!
> 
> Longest death scene evah.
> 
> I've lost so much interest in the show but I've invested nearly 8 seasons. <sigh> I'll probably watch it to see how it ends.
> 
> Question:  if everyone has the virus inside them already, when they get bit why do they get sick? Wouldn't they just carry on and turn only when they're dead?



If I remember right, getting bitten makes a person sick, which kills them.  I think the virus itself might not be the issue with a bite, but something else which causes the sickness and death.


----------



## Montrovant

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not change the channel?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would i do that? I love that show. For gawd sakes, just stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you DARE say anything negative about Carrrrrrl.  I kill you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked carl, i was just ready for him to die. They were boring me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I was wondering why they wouldn't have killed him sooner instead of letting him lie there and suffer, knowing what is in store.  I would be like, just kill me now while I still have some dignity please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl was never going to die with dignity with that haircut.
Click to expand...


It's not the haircut, it's what happens to it after wearing that hat constantly for the past 5 years or so!

Then he gives it to Judith, as if that's some sort of gift.  That hat must be so disgusting by now!


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im glad that shit show was over. Dreadful hour and a half. The whole time i was like "die already!"
> I did enjoy seeing morgan slowly turn into rick lol. he even had a crazy face after he ripped dudes guts out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That part was awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was funny how everyone just looked at him after he did that.  Lol.  That was SICK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't understand the big deal.  By this point, hasn't just about everyone in the show seen all kinds of crazy, gruesome shit?  Was what Morgan did really all that shocking in context?
Click to expand...


Because it was gross!  Just make sure you aren't eating when you watch that show.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would i do that? I love that show. For gawd sakes, just stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you DARE say anything negative about Carrrrrrl.  I kill you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked carl, i was just ready for him to die. They were boring me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I was wondering why they wouldn't have killed him sooner instead of letting him lie there and suffer, knowing what is in store.  I would be like, just kill me now while I still have some dignity please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl was never going to die with dignity with that haircut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the haircut, it's what happens to it after wearing that hat constantly for the past 5 years or so!
> 
> Then he gives it to Judith, as if that's some sort of gift.  That hat must be so disgusting by now!
Click to expand...


I'll tell you, I wouldn't want to have kids at ALL to have to worry about and watch over in such a world.  It's hard enough in THIS world.


----------



## TNHarley

I wouldnt mind a zombie apocalypse if they will be as slow as the ones in TWD


----------



## RWS

Anyone else think it's possible Rick woke up from a bad dream on the tree stump in the very last scene after burying Carl? And that none of that really happened?

They wouldn't do that to us, would they?


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you DARE say anything negative about Carrrrrrl.  I kill you!
> 
> 
> 
> I liked carl, i was just ready for him to die. They were boring me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I was wondering why they wouldn't have killed him sooner instead of letting him lie there and suffer, knowing what is in store.  I would be like, just kill me now while I still have some dignity please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl was never going to die with dignity with that haircut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not the haircut, it's what happens to it after wearing that hat constantly for the past 5 years or so!
> 
> Then he gives it to Judith, as if that's some sort of gift.  That hat must be so disgusting by now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll tell you, I wouldn't want to have kids at ALL to have to worry about and watch over in such a world.  It's hard enough in THIS world.
Click to expand...


So true


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

RWS said:


> Anyone else think it's possible Rick woke up from a bad dream on the tree stump in the very last scene after burying Carl? And that none of that really happened?
> 
> They wouldn't do that to us, would they?



Not even a remote chance of that 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

The last episode wasn’t too bad. Simon seems ready to turn on Negan, but he would be much more of a brutal leader. 

I am so glad they killed off the garbage crew. They were a pretty low point on the show. But Jadis is still alive. Can’t they just kill them a off.

Simon made a great point, why not dump? It must seem god awful and be filled with disease!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

RWS said:


> Anyone else think it's possible Rick woke up from a bad dream on the tree stump in the very last scene after burying Carl? And that none of that really happened?
> 
> They wouldn't do that to us, would they?



Maybe but I doubt it.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> The last episode wasn’t too bad. Simon seems ready to turn on Negan, but he would be much more of a brutal leader.
> 
> I am so glad they killed off the garbage crew. They were a pretty low point on the show. But Jadis is still alive. Can’t they just kill them a off.
> 
> Simon made a great point, why not dump? It must seem god awful and be filled with disease!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



That was SO disgusting when they fell into that grinder thing.


----------



## Montrovant

I'm glad there is finally a bit of dissent among the Saviors.  I still want this whole story arc to be over, so that the show can maybe get back on a good track.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> I'm glad there is finally a bit of dissent among the Saviors.  I still want this whole story arc to be over, so that the show can maybe get back on a good track.



What do you mean a good track?  Such as?  If only good things happen, you guys would be complaining about how boring it was!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad there is finally a bit of dissent among the Saviors.  I still want this whole story arc to be over, so that the show can maybe get back on a good track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean a good track?  Such as?  If only good things happen, you guys would be complaining about how boring it was!
Click to expand...


As in back to good writing.  As in not having 2 seasons of what is a relatively crappy story.  As in not trying to prop things up by using shock tactics (Negan's killing of Glenn and Abraham, for example).  As in the show has dropped down to the lowest ratings seen since the first season, because the quality has declined, and I'd like to see it get back to where it has been in the past.

There has been too much crappy writing in the past couple of seasons.  Negan is not a great villain, and we've been stuck with him for too long.  Glenn's death/not death/death seemed horribly contrived.  There have been too many side plots and characters which don't get enough screen time to be given any real depth, and take away from the main story and group.

The show hasn't become bad, but it is far from where it has been at its best.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad there is finally a bit of dissent among the Saviors.  I still want this whole story arc to be over, so that the show can maybe get back on a good track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean a good track?  Such as?  If only good things happen, you guys would be complaining about how boring it was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As in back to good writing.  As in not having 2 seasons of what is a relatively crappy story.  As in not trying to prop things up by using shock tactics (Negan's killing of Glenn and Abraham, for example).  As in the show has dropped down to the lowest ratings seen since the first season, because the quality has declined, and I'd like to see it get back to where it has been in the past.
> 
> There has been too much crappy writing in the past couple of seasons.  Negan is not a great villain, and we've been stuck with him for too long.  Glenn's death/not death/death seemed horribly contrived.  There have been too many side plots and characters which don't get enough screen time to be given any real depth, and take away from the main story and group.
> 
> The show hasn't become bad, but it is far from where it has been at its best.
Click to expand...


The main story of the group as in what though?  You can only do the same thing over and over again for so long before you would get bored with that too.  As what would happen in real life, your group of survivors would hopefully get larger after some time, and you will have other problems to deal with too.  There would probably also be "rival" groups who would want what you have if you have anything worthwhile.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad there is finally a bit of dissent among the Saviors.  I still want this whole story arc to be over, so that the show can maybe get back on a good track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean a good track?  Such as?  If only good things happen, you guys would be complaining about how boring it was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As in back to good writing.  As in not having 2 seasons of what is a relatively crappy story.  As in not trying to prop things up by using shock tactics (Negan's killing of Glenn and Abraham, for example).  As in the show has dropped down to the lowest ratings seen since the first season, because the quality has declined, and I'd like to see it get back to where it has been in the past.
> 
> There has been too much crappy writing in the past couple of seasons.  Negan is not a great villain, and we've been stuck with him for too long.  Glenn's death/not death/death seemed horribly contrived.  There have been too many side plots and characters which don't get enough screen time to be given any real depth, and take away from the main story and group.
> 
> The show hasn't become bad, but it is far from where it has been at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main story of the group as in what though?  You can only do the same thing over and over again for so long before you would get bored with that too.  As what would happen in real life, your group of survivors would hopefully get larger after some time, and you will have other problems to deal with too.  There would probably also be "rival" groups who would want what you have if you have anything worthwhile.
Click to expand...


Take this latest episode as an example.  How much time did Enid and Aaron get?  In and of itself, that's not bad....but then how much time did Simon get?  What about the leader of the trash gang?  On the other hand, how long has it been since Darryl has gotten significant screen time?  What is Maggie up to?  If Lauren Cohan really might leave the show, maybe they should be getting her on screen for her inevitable death?  How about Tara and Rosita?  They seem to be good for no more than 30 seconds an episode at this point.

This show was better when it was more compact.  Maybe if they trim some of the fat, it would help.


----------



## RWS

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad there is finally a bit of dissent among the Saviors.  I still want this whole story arc to be over, so that the show can maybe get back on a good track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean a good track?  Such as?  If only good things happen, you guys would be complaining about how boring it was!
Click to expand...


Sounds like a hater... jus sayin... Wondering what story arc he would like next?

Zombies will only last so long, so it has to incorporate new communities and religious/political hatred to make it real for the rest of us.

I am welcome to the new way it should go, outside of surivorman-like episodes, which I like but it's no longer possible.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad there is finally a bit of dissent among the Saviors.  I still want this whole story arc to be over, so that the show can maybe get back on a good track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean a good track?  Such as?  If only good things happen, you guys would be complaining about how boring it was!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As in back to good writing.  As in not having 2 seasons of what is a relatively crappy story.  As in not trying to prop things up by using shock tactics (Negan's killing of Glenn and Abraham, for example).  As in the show has dropped down to the lowest ratings seen since the first season, because the quality has declined, and I'd like to see it get back to where it has been in the past.
> 
> There has been too much crappy writing in the past couple of seasons.  Negan is not a great villain, and we've been stuck with him for too long.  Glenn's death/not death/death seemed horribly contrived.  There have been too many side plots and characters which don't get enough screen time to be given any real depth, and take away from the main story and group.
> 
> The show hasn't become bad, but it is far from where it has been at its best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The main story of the group as in what though?  You can only do the same thing over and over again for so long before you would get bored with that too.  As what would happen in real life, your group of survivors would hopefully get larger after some time, and you will have other problems to deal with too.  There would probably also be "rival" groups who would want what you have if you have anything worthwhile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take this latest episode as an example.  How much time did Enid and Aaron get?  In and of itself, that's not bad....but then how much time did Simon get?  What about the leader of the trash gang?  On the other hand, how long has it been since Darryl has gotten significant screen time?  What is Maggie up to?  If Lauren Cohan really might leave the show, maybe they should be getting her on screen for her inevitable death?  How about Tara and Rosita?  They seem to be good for no more than 30 seconds an episode at this point.
> 
> This show was better when it was more compact.  Maybe if they trim some of the fat, it would help.
Click to expand...


If TWD fans want to face the truth it is that the show will not come back. After the show is over it will be said to have run too many seasons too long. 

Few seasons ago fans cared about every death. Think of Herschel’s death vs say Carls. Most fans were saddened by his death, but most fans were agnostic to Carl’s death. Few seasons ago, we might have cared about Carol or Daryl dying, but not so much anymore.

The show goes through 10 fluff episodes of meaningless character interaction to 1 episode of action. That one episode of action is always a let down, with poor writing, bad action sequences and the Storm trooper villain aim effect.

The show stopped being about walkers, since the Walker are as dangerous as a box of kittens!

I want to see how the war ends and then I am truly done with the show.

It is plain garage now


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## RWS

I understand your point. But what drives me crazy from critics is that they all say they're done with the show. And then they keep on watching! And criticizing! Haters can hate. But it's still fun to me.

It's an entertaining show. That's all it's meant to be at this point. I'm entertained. That's why I watch...


----------



## RWS

Here's what I would love to hear from all the haters of TWD or FTWD or GOT or BB or XF or whatever!

Let's hear the way you would script the story to make it better than what is being shown. Make up some stuff that should be put on screen and make the producers jealous! Let's hear the ideas that are better than what's on TV!!

Otherwise, it's a lot of haters saying shit about shows just because they have diarrhea of the mouth, or fingers... And want to piss people off for attention...


----------



## GHook93

RWS said:


> I understand your point. But what drives me crazy from critics is that they all say they're done with the show. And then they keep on watching! And criticizing! Haters can hate. But it's still fun to me.
> 
> It's an entertaining show. That's all it's meant to be at this point. I'm entertained. That's why I watch...



Lol so true. I hate the show now, but I still tune in.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Flash

RWS said:


> Here's what I would love to hear from all the haters of TWD or FTWD or GOT or BB or XF or whatever!
> 
> Let's hear the way you would script the story to make it better than what is being shown. Make up some stuff that should be put on screen and make the producers jealous! Let's hear the ideas that are better than what's on TV!!
> 
> Otherwise, it's a lot of haters saying shit about shows just because they have diarrhea of the mouth, or fingers... And want to piss people off for attention...




I have been watching the show from day one.

Last season and this season I have pretty well been disappointed in it.  It is like the writers have phoned in the scripts while sitting on the beach in the Bahamas.  

I watch it because I can record it and skip through the commercials.  If I had to endure the the 50 minutes of commercials for ten minutes of the show I wouldn't bother to watch it.

A far as improving the story there are many other avenues the story could go.  The story should about survival after the fall of civilization rather than dealing with stupid and often times silly human v human conflict.   

It is time to put an end to the series.    Either that or fire the existing writers and get some people that actually give a shit.


----------



## GHook93

Flash said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I would love to hear from all the haters of TWD or FTWD or GOT or BB or XF or whatever!
> 
> Let's hear the way you would script the story to make it better than what is being shown. Make up some stuff that should be put on screen and make the producers jealous! Let's hear the ideas that are better than what's on TV!!
> 
> Otherwise, it's a lot of haters saying shit about shows just because they have diarrhea of the mouth, or fingers... And want to piss people off for attention...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching the show from day one.
> 
> Last season and this season I have pretty well been disappointed in it.  It is like the writers have phoned in the scripts while sitting on the beach in the Bahamas.
> 
> I watch it because I can record it and skip through the commercials.  If I had to endure the the 50 minutes of commercials for ten minutes of the show I wouldn't bother to watch it.
> 
> A far as improving the story there are many other avenues the story could go.  The story should about survival after the fall of civilization rather than dealing with stupid and often times silly human v human conflict.
> 
> It is time to put an end to the series.    Either that or fire the existing writers and get some people that actually give a shit.
Click to expand...


Yea that last episode was just garbage. Simply awful. Rick’s crashes into Negan car some how is able to go on the slowest car chase in history. Why didn’t Negan Judy slam on the break and Rick would have been caught btw 40 Saviors. Not to mention his plan required pinpoint precision to which the likelihood of success is low. I mean if he was off by 5 secs he would have slammed into a different car.

Then why the hell doesn’t Negan car a gun also?!?!?!? He is going to war. Just plain stupid.

Then the fight. Why the hell was Rick wasting all his ammo when chasing an unarmed Negan  when he didn’t have a clear shot. 

Then Negan falls at least 3 stories and has just minor bruising! Come one. He would have had 2 broken bones throughout his legs. 

Then Jadis some how shows up at the precise right time and captures Negan at gun point. Which is all done before Rick can get there.

The show has gotten so bad it is ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

The fight between Rick and Negan was fairly ridiculous....but I liked that Jadis had Negan at the end.  It could have been that Negan got away from Rick, then Jadis was able to take him.  I just liked seeing her holding a gun to him when he woke up.


----------



## ChrisL

The Negan story is beginning to get old, so they really do need to put an end to this drama.  How many more times is Rick going to go after Negan only to fail?  He needs to stop talking so much and just kill him.  Like Tuco says . . .


----------



## RWS

Flash said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I would love to hear from all the haters of TWD or FTWD or GOT or BB or XF or whatever!
> 
> Let's hear the way you would script the story to make it better than what is being shown. Make up some stuff that should be put on screen and make the producers jealous! Let's hear the ideas that are better than what's on TV!!
> 
> Otherwise, it's a lot of haters saying shit about shows just because they have diarrhea of the mouth, or fingers... And want to piss people off for attention...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching the show from day one.
> 
> Last season and this season I have pretty well been disappointed in it.  It is like the writers have phoned in the scripts while sitting on the beach in the Bahamas.
> 
> I watch it because I can record it and skip through the commercials.  If I had to endure the the 50 minutes of commercials for ten minutes of the show I wouldn't bother to watch it.
> 
> A far as improving the story there are many other avenues the story could go.  The story should about survival after the fall of civilization rather than dealing with stupid and often times silly human v human conflict.
> 
> It is time to put an end to the series.    Either that or fire the existing writers and get some people that actually give a shit.
Click to expand...


You probably didn't like seasons 4 or 5 either based on that. 

I agree that going back to survivorman times would be nice, but it's not possible anymore. The zombies are going to rot to bone soon, and the show is concentrating on building new civs. 

I don't understand why you hate it so much, yet still watch. It is an entertaining show.  Whether you like the plot or not, it's still engaging... 

So sit back and enjoy! 

Instead of sitting back and hating, and enduring the show...


----------



## RWS

It's TV and comics my friends! 

If they just killed Negan and everyone else last week, there's no reason to watch AMC, and no reason to read the comics. 

Shit will continue to happen that you won't like, in order to keep you watching/reading. 

I just find the haters funny. Because I get upset too, but i realize the need.


----------



## ChrisL

RWS said:


> It's TV and comics my friends!
> 
> If they just killed Negan and everyone else last week, there's no reason to watch AMC, and no reason to read the comics.
> 
> Shit will continue to happen that you won't like, in order to keep you watching/reading.
> 
> I just find the haters funny. Because I get upset too, but i realize the need.



I think this Negan story is beginning to be boring.  They need to end this and get a new antagonist.


----------



## Flash

RWS said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I would love to hear from all the haters of TWD or FTWD or GOT or BB or XF or whatever!
> 
> Let's hear the way you would script the story to make it better than what is being shown. Make up some stuff that should be put on screen and make the producers jealous! Let's hear the ideas that are better than what's on TV!!
> 
> Otherwise, it's a lot of haters saying shit about shows just because they have diarrhea of the mouth, or fingers... And want to piss people off for attention...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching the show from day one.
> 
> Last season and this season I have pretty well been disappointed in it.  It is like the writers have phoned in the scripts while sitting on the beach in the Bahamas.
> 
> I watch it because I can record it and skip through the commercials.  If I had to endure the the 50 minutes of commercials for ten minutes of the show I wouldn't bother to watch it.
> 
> A far as improving the story there are many other avenues the story could go.  The story should about survival after the fall of civilization rather than dealing with stupid and often times silly human v human conflict.
> 
> It is time to put an end to the series.    Either that or fire the existing writers and get some people that actually give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably didn't like seasons 4 or 5 either based on that.
> 
> I agree that going back to survivorman times would be nice, but it's not possible anymore. The zombies are going to rot to bone soon, and the show is concentrating on building new civs.
> 
> I don't understand why you hate it so much, yet still watch. It is an entertaining show.  Whether you like the plot or not, it's still engaging...
> 
> So sit back and enjoy!
> 
> Instead of sitting back and hating, and enduring the show...
Click to expand...



It is not that I hate it.  It is that I am disappointed in that the recent seasons are not as good as the  first few.  Maybe it is that I disappointed that the writers had so much potential but squandered it.

As far as continuing to watch it knowing the story line sucks it is simply because I have so much invested in it after several years.  As long as I can record it and skip through the commercials I'l  probably watch it.

Maybe that is what happens to most series.  It happened with Battlestar Galactica, and Lost.     Breaking Bad was one of the few series that got better as it went on.


----------



## RWS

I agree! I was so hoping Rick could aim! 

But the Negan story is yet to come, from what my comic-reader friends tell me. 

If Rick killed Negan, like he should've, then there would be no need for any further episodes. 

And this thread would die! 

Love you guys! I'm just having fun!


----------



## Montrovant

Well, those of you who wanted zombies to be a threat again sort of got it.  But damn, what a contrived, poorly written way to go about it!  Large battle, a bunch of wounded, but the entire Hilltop goes to sleep?  No guards, no one concerned about a possible attack?  The wounded aren't looked after during the night?  No one notices how the wounded are all getting sick?

Idiot kid takes a gun into the cage, letting the Saviors free?

This show needs some new writers before things get bad enough to stop watching.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Well, those of you who wanted zombies to be a threat again sort of got it.  But damn, what a contrived, poorly written way to go about it!  Large battle, a bunch of wounded, but the entire Hilltop goes to sleep?  No guards, no one concerned about a possible attack?  The wounded aren't looked after during the night?  No one notices how the wounded are all getting sick?
> 
> Idiot kid takes a gun into the cage, letting the Saviors free?
> 
> This show needs some new writers before things get bad enough to stop watching.



I have to agree.  It was really stupid that no one woke up while the guy next to them was being eaten by a zombie.    In such a world, those would be things you would be on the lookout for, you know?  When you have a room full of sick and dying people, there would be armed guards at the door (more than one), I would hope.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, those of you who wanted zombies to be a threat again sort of got it.  But damn, what a contrived, poorly written way to go about it!  Large battle, a bunch of wounded, but the entire Hilltop goes to sleep?  No guards, no one concerned about a possible attack?  The wounded aren't looked after during the night?  No one notices how the wounded are all getting sick?
> 
> Idiot kid takes a gun into the cage, letting the Saviors free?
> 
> This show needs some new writers before things get bad enough to stop watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.  It was really stupid that no one woke up while the guy next to them was being eaten by a zombie.    In such a world, those would be things you would be on the lookout for, you know?  When you have a room full of sick and dying people, there would be armed guards at the door (more than one), I would hope.
Click to expand...


And that's after the battle itself was ridiculous.  I mean, the Saviors once again seem to have an unlimited number of disposable soldiers.  The Saviors were wielding melee weapons and running into massed gunfire.  Apparently there was a truck bed full of Saviors with bows and arrows, and they just sat there for a while as the rest were being mowed down, because they were waiting for someone to pull off the tarp.  The Saviors were remarkably good shots with their bows, and did a surprisingly good job of pushing back the Hilltop people without using many guns.

I get the idea of using walker guts to infect people (although it's not an idea without potential flaws), but the Saviors knew that Hilltop had plenty of guns and they had a pretty good idea the people were willing to use them, especially after Maggie's "gift."  What is the point of heading there with a bunch of people wielding axes and knives?  Why not use guns, but have some bowmen interspersed to try to infect people as well?

The whole episode seemed just thrown together.


----------



## RWS

I agree. It was a crazy episode where things seemed thrown together, exactly as you said. 

Maggie may have found a new love! 

Where the heck did Jesus come from? He just suddenly appears, with no word about his arrival or food-scavenging mission (unless I missed it). 

And Henry.... wow.... speechless about that stupidity. Needs some serious spanking.... 

But it was fun! And it's a means to the end, and I suppose the writers decided this absurdity was necessary to continue the story. I expect more sloppy episodes to come, as they try to tie the knots to get to the conclusion. I was still entertained watching it.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, those of you who wanted zombies to be a threat again sort of got it.  But damn, what a contrived, poorly written way to go about it!  Large battle, a bunch of wounded, but the entire Hilltop goes to sleep?  No guards, no one concerned about a possible attack?  The wounded aren't looked after during the night?  No one notices how the wounded are all getting sick?
> 
> Idiot kid takes a gun into the cage, letting the Saviors free?
> 
> This show needs some new writers before things get bad enough to stop watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.  It was really stupid that no one woke up while the guy next to them was being eaten by a zombie.    In such a world, those would be things you would be on the lookout for, you know?  When you have a room full of sick and dying people, there would be armed guards at the door (more than one), I would hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's after the battle itself was ridiculous.  I mean, the Saviors once again seem to have an unlimited number of disposable soldiers.  The Saviors were wielding melee weapons and running into massed gunfire.  Apparently there was a truck bed full of Saviors with bows and arrows, and they just sat there for a while as the rest were being mowed down, because they were waiting for someone to pull off the tarp.  The Saviors were remarkably good shots with their bows, and did a surprisingly good job of pushing back the Hilltop people without using many guns.
> 
> I get the idea of using walker guts to infect people (although it's not an idea without potential flaws), but the Saviors knew that Hilltop had plenty of guns and they had a pretty good idea the people were willing to use them, especially after Maggie's "gift."  What is the point of heading there with a bunch of people wielding axes and knives?  Why not use guns, but have some bowmen interspersed to try to infect people as well?
> 
> The whole episode seemed just thrown together.
Click to expand...


I wonder what is going to happen with Morgan?  You know he's going to be in Fear The Walking Dead now?  How are they going to work that into the story line, I wonder?  Will they just kill him off in Walking Dead and he will be someone else in Fear?  Or will he wander off in his crazy state of mind and just end up with Fear people?


----------



## ChrisL

RWS said:


> I agree. It was a crazy episode where things seemed thrown together, exactly as you said.
> 
> Maggie may have found a new love!
> 
> Where the heck did Jesus come from? He just suddenly appears, with no word about his arrival or food-scavenging mission (unless I missed it).
> 
> And Henry.... wow.... speechless about that stupidity. Needs some serious spanking....
> 
> But it was fun! And it's a means to the end, and I suppose the writers decided this absurdity was necessary to continue the story. I expect more sloppy episodes to come, as they try to tie the knots to get to the conclusion. I was still entertained watching it.



It is still one of the better shows, IMO.  I keep watching because I want to know what is going to happen next, I suppose.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, those of you who wanted zombies to be a threat again sort of got it.  But damn, what a contrived, poorly written way to go about it!  Large battle, a bunch of wounded, but the entire Hilltop goes to sleep?  No guards, no one concerned about a possible attack?  The wounded aren't looked after during the night?  No one notices how the wounded are all getting sick?
> 
> Idiot kid takes a gun into the cage, letting the Saviors free?
> 
> This show needs some new writers before things get bad enough to stop watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.  It was really stupid that no one woke up while the guy next to them was being eaten by a zombie.    In such a world, those would be things you would be on the lookout for, you know?  When you have a room full of sick and dying people, there would be armed guards at the door (more than one), I would hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's after the battle itself was ridiculous.  I mean, the Saviors once again seem to have an unlimited number of disposable soldiers.  The Saviors were wielding melee weapons and running into massed gunfire.  Apparently there was a truck bed full of Saviors with bows and arrows, and they just sat there for a while as the rest were being mowed down, because they were waiting for someone to pull off the tarp.  The Saviors were remarkably good shots with their bows, and did a surprisingly good job of pushing back the Hilltop people without using many guns.
> 
> I get the idea of using walker guts to infect people (although it's not an idea without potential flaws), but the Saviors knew that Hilltop had plenty of guns and they had a pretty good idea the people were willing to use them, especially after Maggie's "gift."  What is the point of heading there with a bunch of people wielding axes and knives?  Why not use guns, but have some bowmen interspersed to try to infect people as well?
> 
> The whole episode seemed just thrown together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what is going to happen with Morgan?  You know he's going to be in Fear The Walking Dead now?  How are they going to work that into the story line, I wonder?  Will they just kill him off in Walking Dead and he will be someone else in Fear?  Or will he wander off in his crazy state of mind and just end up with Fear people?
Click to expand...


There's a trailer for season 4 of FTWD with Morgan in it.  It looks as if the timeline of the shows is supposed to match now, and Morgan will have decided to leave Georgia and traveled west.  I doubt it will really make sense.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Wait...there are people still watching this show?
You guys still save your gum on your bedpost at night to reuse the next day?


----------



## Montrovant

iamwhatiseem said:


> Wait...there are people still watching this show?
> You guys still save your gum on your bedpost at night to reuse the next day?



TWD still gets millions of viewers per episode and is the highest rated show on Sundays, despite the recent drop in ratings.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> The fight between Rick and Negan was fairly ridiculous....but I liked that Jadis had Negan at the end.  It could have been that Negan got away from Rick, then Jadis was able to take him.  I just liked seeing her holding a gun to him when he woke up.



Yes the fight was stupid. He rammed Negan’s car and his whole gang was like OK Negan disappear! Please. Then Negan is going to a gun fight without a gun! Oh please! 

Then experience fighter Rick wastes all his bullets on bad shots. That is a rookie mistake not a seasoned soldier mistake. Then Negan falls 2-3 stories without a scratch. He would have had a broken leg. They have a horribly choreographed fight and Negan gets away. 

But in that split second Jadis arrives and captured Negan at the precise right time! Stupid bullshit. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Last episode was better but still not very good.

We are to believe that Walker blood and guts are toxic yet they have been smearing themselves in Walker blood with open cuts since season 1. Yet now it is lethal. I thought it was their teeth and that is why the Gov detoothed them.

The fight scene was not horrible but the sequence of attack was stupid. I did like Daryl’s entry. Rick’s group had to kill 100s of Saviors already, but their numbers never go down. Just stupid. Even in this battle.

Then you are supposed to believe that machine guy fire from every window towards an open field isn’t going to kill everyone in the god damn field? Stupid.

Also why did Dwight shoot Tara and not just kill Simon. Simon is an evil bastard. He is worse than Negan. He had a perfect shot that no one would see. Yet he shoots Tara.

Why does this show want you to hate kids so much? First they made Carl so unlikeable we barely know he is gone. Then you had Jessie’s kids- fuck face Ron and shut the fuck up fat stuff. Now you have the moronic kid. He steals a M-16 and goes to the prisoner cage. He has chicken wire btw them. So naturely a kid who has never fired a gun goes into the cage and easily get over powered and his gun taken. All the prisoners are free. Horrible writing.

Any do they or don’t they guard the prisoners?!? Horrible 

Then the good part of the show. Walkers are actually dangerous and a threat. It goes back to season 1-3. When the show was at it’s best. Tobin kicked it off and then the walkers munching and over powering people was great. It is what the show used to be about.

I give the episode a -C (would have been and F with the Walker scene.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Last episode was better but still not very good.
> 
> We are to believe that Walker blood and guts are toxic yet they have been smearing themselves in Walker blood with open cuts since season 1. Yet now it is lethal. I thought it was their teeth and that is why the Gov detoothed them.
> 
> The fight scene was not horrible but the sequence of attack was stupid. I did like Daryl’s entry. Rick’s group had to kill 100s of Saviors already, but their numbers never go down. Just stupid. Even in this battle.
> 
> Then you are supposed to believe that machine guy fire from every window towards an open field isn’t going to kill everyone in the god damn field? Stupid.
> 
> Also why did Dwight shoot Tara and not just kill Simon. Simon is an evil bastard. He is worse than Negan. He had a perfect shot that no one would see. Yet he shoots Tara.
> 
> Why does this show want you to hate kids so much? First they made Carl so unlikeable we barely know he is gone. Then you had Jessie’s kids- fuck face Ron and shut the fuck up fat stuff. Now you have the moronic kid. He steals a M-16 and goes to the prisoner cage. He has chicken wire btw them. So naturely a kid who has never fired a gun goes into the cage and easily get over powered and his gun taken. All the prisoners are free. Horrible writing.
> 
> Any do they or don’t they guard the prisoners?!? Horrible
> 
> Then the good part of the show. Walkers are actually dangerous and a threat. It goes back to season 1-3. When the show was at it’s best. Tobin kicked it off and then the walkers munching and over powering people was great. It is what the show used to be about.
> 
> I give the episode a -C (would have been and F with the Walker scene.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Dwight not shooting Simon bugged me too, but I'm hoping a reason for that gets put forward.

I don't mind the walkers not being that big a threat anymore.....and if they are going to be a threat, they could do it in a much better way!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Last episode was better but still not very good.
> 
> We are to believe that Walker blood and guts are toxic yet they have been smearing themselves in Walker blood with open cuts since season 1. Yet now it is lethal. I thought it was their teeth and that is why the Gov detoothed them.
> 
> The fight scene was not horrible but the sequence of attack was stupid. I did like Daryl’s entry. Rick’s group had to kill 100s of Saviors already, but their numbers never go down. Just stupid. Even in this battle.
> 
> Then you are supposed to believe that machine guy fire from every window towards an open field isn’t going to kill everyone in the god damn field? Stupid.
> 
> Also why did Dwight shoot Tara and not just kill Simon. Simon is an evil bastard. He is worse than Negan. He had a perfect shot that no one would see. Yet he shoots Tara.
> 
> Why does this show want you to hate kids so much? First they made Carl so unlikeable we barely know he is gone. Then you had Jessie’s kids- fuck face Ron and shut the fuck up fat stuff. Now you have the moronic kid. He steals a M-16 and goes to the prisoner cage. He has chicken wire btw them. So naturely a kid who has never fired a gun goes into the cage and easily get over powered and his gun taken. All the prisoners are free. Horrible writing.
> 
> Any do they or don’t they guard the prisoners?!? Horrible
> 
> Then the good part of the show. Walkers are actually dangerous and a threat. It goes back to season 1-3. When the show was at it’s best. Tobin kicked it off and then the walkers munching and over powering people was great. It is what the show used to be about.
> 
> I give the episode a -C (would have been and F with the Walker scene.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Hmm.  Good point about the walker blood and guts.  That didn't even occur to me.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last episode was better but still not very good.
> 
> We are to believe that Walker blood and guts are toxic yet they have been smearing themselves in Walker blood with open cuts since season 1. Yet now it is lethal. I thought it was their teeth and that is why the Gov detoothed them.
> 
> The fight scene was not horrible but the sequence of attack was stupid. I did like Daryl’s entry. Rick’s group had to kill 100s of Saviors already, but their numbers never go down. Just stupid. Even in this battle.
> 
> Then you are supposed to believe that machine guy fire from every window towards an open field isn’t going to kill everyone in the god damn field? Stupid.
> 
> Also why did Dwight shoot Tara and not just kill Simon. Simon is an evil bastard. He is worse than Negan. He had a perfect shot that no one would see. Yet he shoots Tara.
> 
> Why does this show want you to hate kids so much? First they made Carl so unlikeable we barely know he is gone. Then you had Jessie’s kids- fuck face Ron and shut the fuck up fat stuff. Now you have the moronic kid. He steals a M-16 and goes to the prisoner cage. He has chicken wire btw them. So naturely a kid who has never fired a gun goes into the cage and easily get over powered and his gun taken. All the prisoners are free. Horrible writing.
> 
> Any do they or don’t they guard the prisoners?!? Horrible
> 
> Then the good part of the show. Walkers are actually dangerous and a threat. It goes back to season 1-3. When the show was at it’s best. Tobin kicked it off and then the walkers munching and over powering people was great. It is what the show used to be about.
> 
> I give the episode a -C (would have been and F with the Walker scene.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight not shooting Simon bugged me too, but I'm hoping a reason for that gets put forward.
> 
> I don't mind the walkers not being that big a threat anymore.....and if they are going to be a threat, they could do it in a much better way!
Click to expand...


No kidding!  Dwight could have easily taken out Simon.


----------



## RWS




----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last episode was better but still not very good.
> 
> We are to believe that Walker blood and guts are toxic yet they have been smearing themselves in Walker blood with open cuts since season 1. Yet now it is lethal. I thought it was their teeth and that is why the Gov detoothed them.
> 
> The fight scene was not horrible but the sequence of attack was stupid. I did like Daryl’s entry. Rick’s group had to kill 100s of Saviors already, but their numbers never go down. Just stupid. Even in this battle.
> 
> Then you are supposed to believe that machine guy fire from every window towards an open field isn’t going to kill everyone in the god damn field? Stupid.
> 
> Also why did Dwight shoot Tara and not just kill Simon. Simon is an evil bastard. He is worse than Negan. He had a perfect shot that no one would see. Yet he shoots Tara.
> 
> Why does this show want you to hate kids so much? First they made Carl so unlikeable we barely know he is gone. Then you had Jessie’s kids- fuck face Ron and shut the fuck up fat stuff. Now you have the moronic kid. He steals a M-16 and goes to the prisoner cage. He has chicken wire btw them. So naturely a kid who has never fired a gun goes into the cage and easily get over powered and his gun taken. All the prisoners are free. Horrible writing.
> 
> Any do they or don’t they guard the prisoners?!? Horrible
> 
> Then the good part of the show. Walkers are actually dangerous and a threat. It goes back to season 1-3. When the show was at it’s best. Tobin kicked it off and then the walkers munching and over powering people was great. It is what the show used to be about.
> 
> I give the episode a -C (would have been and F with the Walker scene.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight not shooting Simon bugged me too, but I'm hoping a reason for that gets put forward.
> 
> I don't mind the walkers not being that big a threat anymore.....and if they are going to be a threat, they could do it in a much better way!
Click to expand...


The show is at it’s best, as it was last week, when walkers are a real threat and killing people.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last episode was better but still not very good.
> 
> We are to believe that Walker blood and guts are toxic yet they have been smearing themselves in Walker blood with open cuts since season 1. Yet now it is lethal. I thought it was their teeth and that is why the Gov detoothed them.
> 
> The fight scene was not horrible but the sequence of attack was stupid. I did like Daryl’s entry. Rick’s group had to kill 100s of Saviors already, but their numbers never go down. Just stupid. Even in this battle.
> 
> Then you are supposed to believe that machine guy fire from every window towards an open field isn’t going to kill everyone in the god damn field? Stupid.
> 
> Also why did Dwight shoot Tara and not just kill Simon. Simon is an evil bastard. He is worse than Negan. He had a perfect shot that no one would see. Yet he shoots Tara.
> 
> Why does this show want you to hate kids so much? First they made Carl so unlikeable we barely know he is gone. Then you had Jessie’s kids- fuck face Ron and shut the fuck up fat stuff. Now you have the moronic kid. He steals a M-16 and goes to the prisoner cage. He has chicken wire btw them. So naturely a kid who has never fired a gun goes into the cage and easily get over powered and his gun taken. All the prisoners are free. Horrible writing.
> 
> Any do they or don’t they guard the prisoners?!? Horrible
> 
> Then the good part of the show. Walkers are actually dangerous and a threat. It goes back to season 1-3. When the show was at it’s best. Tobin kicked it off and then the walkers munching and over powering people was great. It is what the show used to be about.
> 
> I give the episode a -C (would have been and F with the Walker scene.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight not shooting Simon bugged me too, but I'm hoping a reason for that gets put forward.
> 
> I don't mind the walkers not being that big a threat anymore.....and if they are going to be a threat, they could do it in a much better way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The show is at it’s best, as it was last week, when walkers are a real threat and killing people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I disagree completely.  The show was far from its best last week.  In fact, last week's episode was a very poor quality example, regardless of the level of threat the walkers created.  The mere fact that walkers are presenting a threat does not make The Walking Dead a good program.


----------



## RWS

Then why do you watch? Or are you being entertained somehow? You can always tune to FOX instead.

And given, entertainment can be watching it even though you dislike it, and then dissing it afterwards for shit and giggles...

Like "The Room"


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last episode was better but still not very good.
> 
> We are to believe that Walker blood and guts are toxic yet they have been smearing themselves in Walker blood with open cuts since season 1. Yet now it is lethal. I thought it was their teeth and that is why the Gov detoothed them.
> 
> The fight scene was not horrible but the sequence of attack was stupid. I did like Daryl’s entry. Rick’s group had to kill 100s of Saviors already, but their numbers never go down. Just stupid. Even in this battle.
> 
> Then you are supposed to believe that machine guy fire from every window towards an open field isn’t going to kill everyone in the god damn field? Stupid.
> 
> Also why did Dwight shoot Tara and not just kill Simon. Simon is an evil bastard. He is worse than Negan. He had a perfect shot that no one would see. Yet he shoots Tara.
> 
> Why does this show want you to hate kids so much? First they made Carl so unlikeable we barely know he is gone. Then you had Jessie’s kids- fuck face Ron and shut the fuck up fat stuff. Now you have the moronic kid. He steals a M-16 and goes to the prisoner cage. He has chicken wire btw them. So naturely a kid who has never fired a gun goes into the cage and easily get over powered and his gun taken. All the prisoners are free. Horrible writing.
> 
> Any do they or don’t they guard the prisoners?!? Horrible
> 
> Then the good part of the show. Walkers are actually dangerous and a threat. It goes back to season 1-3. When the show was at it’s best. Tobin kicked it off and then the walkers munching and over powering people was great. It is what the show used to be about.
> 
> I give the episode a -C (would have been and F with the Walker scene.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight not shooting Simon bugged me too, but I'm hoping a reason for that gets put forward.
> 
> I don't mind the walkers not being that big a threat anymore.....and if they are going to be a threat, they could do it in a much better way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The show is at it’s best, as it was last week, when walkers are a real threat and killing people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Really?  That is just mindless grossness, IMO.  If the show was just about people getting eaten by zombies, I sure wouldn't watch anymore.  Might as well just watch one of the other MANY zombie movies about people being eaten by zombies in that case.


----------



## ChrisL

I can only speak for myself, but I don't like watching people being tortured and killed.  If that is all a show is about, I would not watch it anymore.  Too much violence, too disturbing.


----------



## RWS

Check out "Into the Badlands".

Season 3 starts in a few weeks, and 1 & 2 are on Netflix.

That!.....   is my favorite show!

Fucking kick-ass shit! The way you would want heads to roll in TWD.


----------



## RWS

Put Sunny in TWD, and geez....  it's all over.... Done!


----------



## Montrovant

RWS said:


> Check out "Into the Badlands".
> 
> Season 3 starts in a few weeks, and 1 & 2 are on Netflix.
> 
> That!.....   is my favorite show!
> 
> Fucking kick-ass shit! The way you would want heads to roll in TWD.



While it's not my favorite show, I do enjoy Into the Badlands.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last episode was better but still not very good.
> 
> We are to believe that Walker blood and guts are toxic yet they have been smearing themselves in Walker blood with open cuts since season 1. Yet now it is lethal. I thought it was their teeth and that is why the Gov detoothed them.
> 
> The fight scene was not horrible but the sequence of attack was stupid. I did like Daryl’s entry. Rick’s group had to kill 100s of Saviors already, but their numbers never go down. Just stupid. Even in this battle.
> 
> Then you are supposed to believe that machine guy fire from every window towards an open field isn’t going to kill everyone in the god damn field? Stupid.
> 
> Also why did Dwight shoot Tara and not just kill Simon. Simon is an evil bastard. He is worse than Negan. He had a perfect shot that no one would see. Yet he shoots Tara.
> 
> Why does this show want you to hate kids so much? First they made Carl so unlikeable we barely know he is gone. Then you had Jessie’s kids- fuck face Ron and shut the fuck up fat stuff. Now you have the moronic kid. He steals a M-16 and goes to the prisoner cage. He has chicken wire btw them. So naturely a kid who has never fired a gun goes into the cage and easily get over powered and his gun taken. All the prisoners are free. Horrible writing.
> 
> Any do they or don’t they guard the prisoners?!? Horrible
> 
> Then the good part of the show. Walkers are actually dangerous and a threat. It goes back to season 1-3. When the show was at it’s best. Tobin kicked it off and then the walkers munching and over powering people was great. It is what the show used to be about.
> 
> I give the episode a -C (would have been and F with the Walker scene.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight not shooting Simon bugged me too, but I'm hoping a reason for that gets put forward.
> 
> I don't mind the walkers not being that big a threat anymore.....and if they are going to be a threat, they could do it in a much better way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The show is at it’s best, as it was last week, when walkers are a real threat and killing people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree completely.  The show was far from its best last week.  In fact, last week's episode was a very poor quality example, regardless of the level of threat the walkers created.  The mere fact that walkers are presenting a threat does not make The Walking Dead a good program.
Click to expand...


If you read my thoughts, I thought it was a pretty bad episode, with the only bright spot being the Walker attacks and mayhem in the house (although it is pretty unlikely there would be no one taking watch.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last episode was better but still not very good.
> 
> We are to believe that Walker blood and guts are toxic yet they have been smearing themselves in Walker blood with open cuts since season 1. Yet now it is lethal. I thought it was their teeth and that is why the Gov detoothed them.
> 
> The fight scene was not horrible but the sequence of attack was stupid. I did like Daryl’s entry. Rick’s group had to kill 100s of Saviors already, but their numbers never go down. Just stupid. Even in this battle.
> 
> Then you are supposed to believe that machine guy fire from every window towards an open field isn’t going to kill everyone in the god damn field? Stupid.
> 
> Also why did Dwight shoot Tara and not just kill Simon. Simon is an evil bastard. He is worse than Negan. He had a perfect shot that no one would see. Yet he shoots Tara.
> 
> Why does this show want you to hate kids so much? First they made Carl so unlikeable we barely know he is gone. Then you had Jessie’s kids- fuck face Ron and shut the fuck up fat stuff. Now you have the moronic kid. He steals a M-16 and goes to the prisoner cage. He has chicken wire btw them. So naturely a kid who has never fired a gun goes into the cage and easily get over powered and his gun taken. All the prisoners are free. Horrible writing.
> 
> Any do they or don’t they guard the prisoners?!? Horrible
> 
> Then the good part of the show. Walkers are actually dangerous and a threat. It goes back to season 1-3. When the show was at it’s best. Tobin kicked it off and then the walkers munching and over powering people was great. It is what the show used to be about.
> 
> I give the episode a -C (would have been and F with the Walker scene.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight not shooting Simon bugged me too, but I'm hoping a reason for that gets put forward.
> 
> I don't mind the walkers not being that big a threat anymore.....and if they are going to be a threat, they could do it in a much better way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The show is at it’s best, as it was last week, when walkers are a real threat and killing people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That is just mindless grossness, IMO.  If the show was just about people getting eaten by zombies, I sure wouldn't watch anymore.  Might as well just watch one of the other MANY zombie movies about people being eaten by zombies in that case.
Click to expand...


I am a huge fan of the zombie genre. Loved both Night of the Living Dead and Dawn of the Dead and their remakes (especially Dawn), I liked both 24 days and weeks later, loved Zombieland and the very under rated Warm Bodies, Shaun of the Dead, World War Z, but the one the upped the stacks is the Return of the Living Dead.

I digress, the real threat of Zombies is what attracted me to the show and keeps me watching.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last episode was better but still not very good.
> 
> We are to believe that Walker blood and guts are toxic yet they have been smearing themselves in Walker blood with open cuts since season 1. Yet now it is lethal. I thought it was their teeth and that is why the Gov detoothed them.
> 
> The fight scene was not horrible but the sequence of attack was stupid. I did like Daryl’s entry. Rick’s group had to kill 100s of Saviors already, but their numbers never go down. Just stupid. Even in this battle.
> 
> Then you are supposed to believe that machine guy fire from every window towards an open field isn’t going to kill everyone in the god damn field? Stupid.
> 
> Also why did Dwight shoot Tara and not just kill Simon. Simon is an evil bastard. He is worse than Negan. He had a perfect shot that no one would see. Yet he shoots Tara.
> 
> Why does this show want you to hate kids so much? First they made Carl so unlikeable we barely know he is gone. Then you had Jessie’s kids- fuck face Ron and shut the fuck up fat stuff. Now you have the moronic kid. He steals a M-16 and goes to the prisoner cage. He has chicken wire btw them. So naturely a kid who has never fired a gun goes into the cage and easily get over powered and his gun taken. All the prisoners are free. Horrible writing.
> 
> Any do they or don’t they guard the prisoners?!? Horrible
> 
> Then the good part of the show. Walkers are actually dangerous and a threat. It goes back to season 1-3. When the show was at it’s best. Tobin kicked it off and then the walkers munching and over powering people was great. It is what the show used to be about.
> 
> I give the episode a -C (would have been and F with the Walker scene.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight not shooting Simon bugged me too, but I'm hoping a reason for that gets put forward.
> 
> I don't mind the walkers not being that big a threat anymore.....and if they are going to be a threat, they could do it in a much better way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The show is at it’s best, as it was last week, when walkers are a real threat and killing people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That is just mindless grossness, IMO.  If the show was just about people getting eaten by zombies, I sure wouldn't watch anymore.  Might as well just watch one of the other MANY zombie movies about people being eaten by zombies in that case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a huge fan of the zombie genre. Loved both Night of the Living Dead and Dawn of the Dead and their remakes (especially Dawn), I liked both 24 days and weeks later, loved Zombieland and the very under rated Warm Bodies, Shaun of the Dead, World War Z, but the one the upped the stacks is the Return of the Living Dead.
> 
> I digress, the real threat of Zombies is what attracted me to the show and keeps me watching.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I didn’t finish my thought. The reason in my opinion Dawn if the Dead Remake and Return of the Living Dead were so powerful (not necessarily the best, but perhaps most scary and impactful) is because it upped the ante on zombie danger. The terror of getting eaten alive is what scares people most, but slow
moving and weak zombies aren’t as scary. The Dawn remake make fast moving an much tougher zombies. Upped the scare factor. Return of the Living Dead, made them fast, normal intelligence and nearly impossible to kill. Harming the brain won’t do.

There has to be some fear factor for zombie movies and shows to continue to be good. The fear factor of zombies in the walking dead is minute.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last episode was better but still not very good.
> 
> We are to believe that Walker blood and guts are toxic yet they have been smearing themselves in Walker blood with open cuts since season 1. Yet now it is lethal. I thought it was their teeth and that is why the Gov detoothed them.
> 
> The fight scene was not horrible but the sequence of attack was stupid. I did like Daryl’s entry. Rick’s group had to kill 100s of Saviors already, but their numbers never go down. Just stupid. Even in this battle.
> 
> Then you are supposed to believe that machine guy fire from every window towards an open field isn’t going to kill everyone in the god damn field? Stupid.
> 
> Also why did Dwight shoot Tara and not just kill Simon. Simon is an evil bastard. He is worse than Negan. He had a perfect shot that no one would see. Yet he shoots Tara.
> 
> Why does this show want you to hate kids so much? First they made Carl so unlikeable we barely know he is gone. Then you had Jessie’s kids- fuck face Ron and shut the fuck up fat stuff. Now you have the moronic kid. He steals a M-16 and goes to the prisoner cage. He has chicken wire btw them. So naturely a kid who has never fired a gun goes into the cage and easily get over powered and his gun taken. All the prisoners are free. Horrible writing.
> 
> Any do they or don’t they guard the prisoners?!? Horrible
> 
> Then the good part of the show. Walkers are actually dangerous and a threat. It goes back to season 1-3. When the show was at it’s best. Tobin kicked it off and then the walkers munching and over powering people was great. It is what the show used to be about.
> 
> I give the episode a -C (would have been and F with the Walker scene.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight not shooting Simon bugged me too, but I'm hoping a reason for that gets put forward.
> 
> I don't mind the walkers not being that big a threat anymore.....and if they are going to be a threat, they could do it in a much better way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The show is at it’s best, as it was last week, when walkers are a real threat and killing people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That is just mindless grossness, IMO.  If the show was just about people getting eaten by zombies, I sure wouldn't watch anymore.  Might as well just watch one of the other MANY zombie movies about people being eaten by zombies in that case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a huge fan of the zombie genre. Loved both Night of the Living Dead and Dawn of the Dead and their remakes (especially Dawn), I liked both 24 days and weeks later, loved Zombieland and the very under rated Warm Bodies, Shaun of the Dead, World War Z, but the one the upped the stacks is the Return of the Living Dead.
> 
> I digress, the real threat of Zombies is what attracted me to the show and keeps me watching.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t finish my thought. The reason in my opinion Dawn if the Dead Remake and Return of the Living Dead were so powerful (not necessarily the best, but perhaps most scary and impactful) is because it upped the ante on zombie danger. The terror of getting eaten alive is what scares people most, but slow
> moving and weak zombies aren’t as scary. The Dawn remake make fast moving an much tougher zombies. Upped the scare factor. Return of the Living Dead, made them fast, normal intelligence and nearly impossible to kill. Harming the brain won’t do.
> 
> There has to be some fear factor for zombie movies and shows to continue to be good. The fear factor of zombies in the walking dead is minute.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I don't watch movies or television shows just in an attempt to be scared.  I'm much more concerned with good story.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight not shooting Simon bugged me too, but I'm hoping a reason for that gets put forward.
> 
> I don't mind the walkers not being that big a threat anymore.....and if they are going to be a threat, they could do it in a much better way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The show is at it’s best, as it was last week, when walkers are a real threat and killing people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That is just mindless grossness, IMO.  If the show was just about people getting eaten by zombies, I sure wouldn't watch anymore.  Might as well just watch one of the other MANY zombie movies about people being eaten by zombies in that case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a huge fan of the zombie genre. Loved both Night of the Living Dead and Dawn of the Dead and their remakes (especially Dawn), I liked both 24 days and weeks later, loved Zombieland and the very under rated Warm Bodies, Shaun of the Dead, World War Z, but the one the upped the stacks is the Return of the Living Dead.
> 
> I digress, the real threat of Zombies is what attracted me to the show and keeps me watching.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn’t finish my thought. The reason in my opinion Dawn if the Dead Remake and Return of the Living Dead were so powerful (not necessarily the best, but perhaps most scary and impactful) is because it upped the ante on zombie danger. The terror of getting eaten alive is what scares people most, but slow
> moving and weak zombies aren’t as scary. The Dawn remake make fast moving an much tougher zombies. Upped the scare factor. Return of the Living Dead, made them fast, normal intelligence and nearly impossible to kill. Harming the brain won’t do.
> 
> There has to be some fear factor for zombie movies and shows to continue to be good. The fear factor of zombies in the walking dead is minute.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't watch movies or television shows just in an attempt to be scared.  I'm much more concerned with good story.
Click to expand...


Scary movies are not my favorite either, however, I am a big fan of the zombie genre.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I hate zombies.  They are disgusting and the last thing I want to watch on TV is someone being eaten by a zombie.  Yuck!  That is why it is so unusual for me to be attracted to any kind of zombie program and why I think the Walking Dead is much more than your typical disgusting Zombie show.  There is a lot more to it than that, thankfully.


----------



## Montrovant

I am not a fan of the way TWD is trying to transition Negan into a good guy.  It just doesn't fit the earlier portrayals of the character.


----------



## RWS

It's a mixture of Kill Bill, The Matrix, and Mad Max. The fight choreography in every episode is as good as major motion pictures. And usually at least 2 major fights per episode. And the scenery is beautiful. Every shot looks like a photographer took it. The cinematography is incredible .

I'm glad you like it! And season 3 is gonna have 16 episodes, at least!


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> I am not a fan of the way TWD is trying to transition Negan into a good guy.  It just doesn't fit the earlier portrayals of the character.



He is horrible, and I doubt that anyone would forget what he did to their friends either.  That weird lady should have just killed him when she had the chance, IMO.


----------



## GHook93

Not a horrible episode and that is saying something for TWD nowadays.

That was a pretty bad and cold hearted turn for Rick. He obviously knows some of the Saviors are good people because they stayed behind. Then one saves Rick from the scum bag Savior, then another frees him and lastly one saves him from being bitten. But yet he cold bloodily kills them all! It was a shocking turn.

Glad they didn’t drag out the whole Henry thing, but he is another annoying kid on the show. 

The Negan and Jadis thing was stupid and pointless. A helicopter shows up. Next big storyline. And somehow in a garbage dump
she has washer, dryer, electricity, shower and make-up. Just kill her off already.

I am curious of how they are going to make Negan somewhat of a good guy is going to work.

I to hell Daryl and Rosita kill Eugene! POS


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Desperado

The Walking Dead jumped the shark a long time ago


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Not a horrible episode and that is saying something for TWD nowadays.
> 
> That was a pretty bad and cold hearted turn for Rick. He obviously knows some of the Saviors are good people because they stayed behind. Then one saves Rick from the scum bag Savior, then another frees him and lastly one saves him from being bitten. But yet he cold bloodily kills them all! It was a shocking turn.
> 
> Glad they didn’t drag out the whole Henry thing, but he is another annoying kid on the show.
> 
> The Negan and Jadis thing was stupid and pointless. A helicopter shows up. Next big storyline. And somehow in a garbage dump
> she has washer, dryer, electricity, shower and make-up. Just kill her off already.
> 
> I am curious of how they are going to make Negan somewhat of a good guy is going to work.
> 
> I to hell Daryl and Rosita kill Eugene! POS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Do you mean to say you hope to hell they kill Eugene?  Well, I can say that I have no pity for Eugene anymore.  What a traitorous leach he turned out to be!


----------



## Montrovant

RWS said:


> It's a mixture of Kill Bill, The Matrix, and Mad Max. The fight choreography in every episode is as good as major motion pictures. And usually at least 2 major fights per episode. And the scenery is beautiful. Every shot looks like a photographer took it. The cinematography is incredible .
> 
> I'm glad you like it! And season 3 is gonna have 16 episodes, at least!



You should use the quote function.  It took me a minute to realize this post was talking about Into the Badlands, not TWD.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Not a horrible episode and that is saying something for TWD nowadays.
> 
> That was a pretty bad and cold hearted turn for Rick. He obviously knows some of the Saviors are good people because they stayed behind. Then one saves Rick from the scum bag Savior, then another frees him and lastly one saves him from being bitten. But yet he cold bloodily kills them all! It was a shocking turn.
> 
> Glad they didn’t drag out the whole Henry thing, but he is another annoying kid on the show.
> 
> The Negan and Jadis thing was stupid and pointless. A helicopter shows up. Next big storyline. And somehow in a garbage dump
> she has washer, dryer, electricity, shower and make-up. Just kill her off already.
> 
> I am curious of how they are going to make Negan somewhat of a good guy is going to work.
> 
> I to hell Daryl and Rosita kill Eugene! POS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I completely agree about Henry.

Jadis is clearly being used to start the plot for next season.  It appears she was some sort of embedded spy, maybe for what's left of a functional government, maybe just for a well-provisioned new group.  That little cubby of hers was probably there to show that she was more than just leader of the dumpster brigade.

I don't think turning Negan into a good guy *is* going to work.

For some reason I still think Eugene is going to be redeemed somehow.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mixture of Kill Bill, The Matrix, and Mad Max. The fight choreography in every episode is as good as major motion pictures. And usually at least 2 major fights per episode. And the scenery is beautiful. Every shot looks like a photographer took it. The cinematography is incredible .
> 
> I'm glad you like it! And season 3 is gonna have 16 episodes, at least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should use the quote function.  It took me a minute to realize this post was talking about Into the Badlands, not TWD.
Click to expand...


I did think it was about TWD.    Lol!


----------



## RWS

Montrovant said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mixture of Kill Bill, The Matrix, and Mad Max. The fight choreography in every episode is as good as major motion pictures. And usually at least 2 major fights per episode. And the scenery is beautiful. Every shot looks like a photographer took it. The cinematography is incredible .
> 
> I'm glad you like it! And season 3 is gonna have 16 episodes, at least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should use the quote function.  It took me a minute to realize this post was talking about Into the Badlands, not TWD.
Click to expand...

LOL! No, the post was about TWD....

jk!

I did try to quote it, but somehow failed! 

Must have been the  beer....


----------



## GHook93

Desperado said:


> The Walking Dead jumped the shark a long time ago



A long long time ago


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a horrible episode and that is saying something for TWD nowadays.
> 
> That was a pretty bad and cold hearted turn for Rick. He obviously knows some of the Saviors are good people because they stayed behind. Then one saves Rick from the scum bag Savior, then another frees him and lastly one saves him from being bitten. But yet he cold bloodily kills them all! It was a shocking turn.
> 
> Glad they didn’t drag out the whole Henry thing, but he is another annoying kid on the show.
> 
> The Negan and Jadis thing was stupid and pointless. A helicopter shows up. Next big storyline. And somehow in a garbage dump
> she has washer, dryer, electricity, shower and make-up. Just kill her off already.
> 
> I am curious of how they are going to make Negan somewhat of a good guy is going to work.
> 
> I to hell Daryl and Rosita kill Eugene! POS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean to say you hope to hell they kill Eugene?  Well, I can say that I have no pity for Eugene anymore.  What a traitorous leach he turned out to be!
Click to expand...


It auto corrected hope. I hope they kill Eugene 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a horrible episode and that is saying something for TWD nowadays.
> 
> That was a pretty bad and cold hearted turn for Rick. He obviously knows some of the Saviors are good people because they stayed behind. Then one saves Rick from the scum bag Savior, then another frees him and lastly one saves him from being bitten. But yet he cold bloodily kills them all! It was a shocking turn.
> 
> Glad they didn’t drag out the whole Henry thing, but he is another annoying kid on the show.
> 
> The Negan and Jadis thing was stupid and pointless. A helicopter shows up. Next big storyline. And somehow in a garbage dump
> she has washer, dryer, electricity, shower and make-up. Just kill her off already.
> 
> I am curious of how they are going to make Negan somewhat of a good guy is going to work.
> 
> I to hell Daryl and Rosita kill Eugene! POS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree about Henry.
> 
> Jadis is clearly being used to start the plot for next season.  It appears she was some sort of embedded spy, maybe for what's left of a functional government, maybe just for a well-provisioned new group.  That little cubby of hers was probably there to show that she was more than just leader of the dumpster brigade.
> 
> I don't think turning Negan into a good guy *is* going to work.
> 
> For some reason I still think Eugene is going to be redeemed somehow.
Click to expand...


I have no idea where Jadis story goes but I doubt anywhere good. Out of all place to pick a garbage dump would be the worst place to go. 

They are setting up for Negan to become a good guy with Carl’s letters. By season’s end, Rick’s crew wins and be stop them all from killing Negan.

Yea Eugene is going to survive and they will have some redeeming thing for him. Too bad because he is a real POS. He has been from the beginning. Lying to Abe about the mission, sabotaging the truck, being a coward in a fight, not helping the wives kill Negan and then being the guy who get Negan out of a jam.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a horrible episode and that is saying something for TWD nowadays.
> 
> That was a pretty bad and cold hearted turn for Rick. He obviously knows some of the Saviors are good people because they stayed behind. Then one saves Rick from the scum bag Savior, then another frees him and lastly one saves him from being bitten. But yet he cold bloodily kills them all! It was a shocking turn.
> 
> Glad they didn’t drag out the whole Henry thing, but he is another annoying kid on the show.
> 
> The Negan and Jadis thing was stupid and pointless. A helicopter shows up. Next big storyline. And somehow in a garbage dump
> she has washer, dryer, electricity, shower and make-up. Just kill her off already.
> 
> I am curious of how they are going to make Negan somewhat of a good guy is going to work.
> 
> I to hell Daryl and Rosita kill Eugene! POS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean to say you hope to hell they kill Eugene?  Well, I can say that I have no pity for Eugene anymore.  What a traitorous leach he turned out to be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It auto corrected hope. I hope they kill Eugene
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Can you believe he escaped?  WTH?  Eugene suddenly has balls.  Go figure.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a horrible episode and that is saying something for TWD nowadays.
> 
> That was a pretty bad and cold hearted turn for Rick. He obviously knows some of the Saviors are good people because they stayed behind. Then one saves Rick from the scum bag Savior, then another frees him and lastly one saves him from being bitten. But yet he cold bloodily kills them all! It was a shocking turn.
> 
> Glad they didn’t drag out the whole Henry thing, but he is another annoying kid on the show.
> 
> The Negan and Jadis thing was stupid and pointless. A helicopter shows up. Next big storyline. And somehow in a garbage dump
> she has washer, dryer, electricity, shower and make-up. Just kill her off already.
> 
> I am curious of how they are going to make Negan somewhat of a good guy is going to work.
> 
> I to hell Daryl and Rosita kill Eugene! POS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree about Henry.
> 
> Jadis is clearly being used to start the plot for next season.  It appears she was some sort of embedded spy, maybe for what's left of a functional government, maybe just for a well-provisioned new group.  That little cubby of hers was probably there to show that she was more than just leader of the dumpster brigade.
> 
> I don't think turning Negan into a good guy *is* going to work.
> 
> For some reason I still think Eugene is going to be redeemed somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea where Jadis story goes but I doubt anywhere good. Out of all place to pick a garbage dump would be the worst place to go.
> 
> They are setting up for Negan to become a good guy with Carl’s letters. By season’s end, Rick’s crew wins and be stop them all from killing Negan.
> 
> Yea Eugene is going to survive and they will have some redeeming thing for him. Too bad because he is a real POS. He has been from the beginning. Lying to Abe about the mission, sabotaging the truck, being a coward in a fight, not helping the wives kill Negan and then being the guy who get Negan out of a jam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Sure didn't seem like Negan was interested in Carl's letter or in becoming a good guy from what I saw of the episode.    I mean, the man is a psychopath, and a letter doesn't just make you "get over" something like that.


----------



## ChrisL

Negan already thinks HE is the good guy because he is a psychotic crazy loon.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a horrible episode and that is saying something for TWD nowadays.
> 
> That was a pretty bad and cold hearted turn for Rick. He obviously knows some of the Saviors are good people because they stayed behind. Then one saves Rick from the scum bag Savior, then another frees him and lastly one saves him from being bitten. But yet he cold bloodily kills them all! It was a shocking turn.
> 
> Glad they didn’t drag out the whole Henry thing, but he is another annoying kid on the show.
> 
> The Negan and Jadis thing was stupid and pointless. A helicopter shows up. Next big storyline. And somehow in a garbage dump
> she has washer, dryer, electricity, shower and make-up. Just kill her off already.
> 
> I am curious of how they are going to make Negan somewhat of a good guy is going to work.
> 
> I to hell Daryl and Rosita kill Eugene! POS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean to say you hope to hell they kill Eugene?  Well, I can say that I have no pity for Eugene anymore.  What a traitorous leach he turned out to be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It auto corrected hope. I hope they kill Eugene
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you believe he escaped?  WTH?  Eugene suddenly has balls.  Go figure.
Click to expand...


That was a not so good part is an actually pretty good episode. I liked the gays guys story (forgot his name). The walkers were a real threat again. Carl’s note was touching. I like Negan and Simon’s fight. Everyone and their brother knew Dwight was in for.

Eugene proved again is he most loved to hate character. His escape was stupid. He pukes in her and she is going to just let him run and he was able to cover himself that quickly. Poor writing.

Please kill him 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a horrible episode and that is saying something for TWD nowadays.
> 
> That was a pretty bad and cold hearted turn for Rick. He obviously knows some of the Saviors are good people because they stayed behind. Then one saves Rick from the scum bag Savior, then another frees him and lastly one saves him from being bitten. But yet he cold bloodily kills them all! It was a shocking turn.
> 
> Glad they didn’t drag out the whole Henry thing, but he is another annoying kid on the show.
> 
> The Negan and Jadis thing was stupid and pointless. A helicopter shows up. Next big storyline. And somehow in a garbage dump
> she has washer, dryer, electricity, shower and make-up. Just kill her off already.
> 
> I am curious of how they are going to make Negan somewhat of a good guy is going to work.
> 
> I to hell Daryl and Rosita kill Eugene! POS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree about Henry.
> 
> Jadis is clearly being used to start the plot for next season.  It appears she was some sort of embedded spy, maybe for what's left of a functional government, maybe just for a well-provisioned new group.  That little cubby of hers was probably there to show that she was more than just leader of the dumpster brigade.
> 
> I don't think turning Negan into a good guy *is* going to work.
> 
> For some reason I still think Eugene is going to be redeemed somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea where Jadis story goes but I doubt anywhere good. Out of all place to pick a garbage dump would be the worst place to go.
> 
> They are setting up for Negan to become a good guy with Carl’s letters. By season’s end, Rick’s crew wins and be stop them all from killing Negan.
> 
> Yea Eugene is going to survive and they will have some redeeming thing for him. Too bad because he is a real POS. He has been from the beginning. Lying to Abe about the mission, sabotaging the truck, being a coward in a fight, not helping the wives kill Negan and then being the guy who get Negan out of a jam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure didn't seem like Negan was interested in Carl's letter or in becoming a good guy from what I saw of the episode.    I mean, the man is a psychopath, and a letter doesn't just make you "get over" something like that.
Click to expand...


Yep he went back to full time evil guy again, which is good. I know in the comic they don’t kill him off, they seem to be building up to that. I wonder how they play it


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

I feel awful

TWD used to be my favorite.

But now it's all about PEOPLE vs PEOPLE.   What happened?

Zombie Nation MUCH better.   Good humor mixed with truly scary Zombies.


----------



## Montrovant

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I feel awful
> 
> TWD used to be my favorite.
> 
> But now it's all about PEOPLE vs PEOPLE.   What happened?
> 
> Zombie Nation MUCH better.   Good humor mixed with truly scary Zombies.



I couldn't even get through the first episode of Z Nation, it was horrible.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a horrible episode and that is saying something for TWD nowadays.
> 
> That was a pretty bad and cold hearted turn for Rick. He obviously knows some of the Saviors are good people because they stayed behind. Then one saves Rick from the scum bag Savior, then another frees him and lastly one saves him from being bitten. But yet he cold bloodily kills them all! It was a shocking turn.
> 
> Glad they didn’t drag out the whole Henry thing, but he is another annoying kid on the show.
> 
> The Negan and Jadis thing was stupid and pointless. A helicopter shows up. Next big storyline. And somehow in a garbage dump
> she has washer, dryer, electricity, shower and make-up. Just kill her off already.
> 
> I am curious of how they are going to make Negan somewhat of a good guy is going to work.
> 
> I to hell Daryl and Rosita kill Eugene! POS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean to say you hope to hell they kill Eugene?  Well, I can say that I have no pity for Eugene anymore.  What a traitorous leach he turned out to be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It auto corrected hope. I hope they kill Eugene
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you believe he escaped?  WTH?  Eugene suddenly has balls.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a not so good part is an actually pretty good episode. I liked the gays guys story (forgot his name). The walkers were a real threat again. Carl’s note was touching. I like Negan and Simon’s fight. Everyone and their brother knew Dwight was in for.
> 
> Eugene proved again is he most loved to hate character. His escape was stupid. He pukes in her and she is going to just let him run and he was able to cover himself that quickly. Poor writing.
> 
> Please kill him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


That escape was ridiculous.  I think it was just put in to show Eugene's motivation for being all-in to get rid of Rick's group and Hilltop in general, and maybe for someone in the group eventually offing Eugene.

These writers can't seem to decide what kind of character Negan is.  So much inconsistency.

You were thinking of Aaron, he's the one trying to get the swamp women to join the fight.


----------



## GHook93

BasicHumanUnit said:


> I feel awful
> 
> TWD used to be my favorite.
> 
> But now it's all about PEOPLE vs PEOPLE.   What happened?
> 
> Zombie Nation MUCH better.   Good humor mixed with truly scary Zombies.



ZNation?  

It is B level, but I used to like it. This last season was awful. I am only half through it and pretty much think I am done with it.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a horrible episode and that is saying something for TWD nowadays.
> 
> That was a pretty bad and cold hearted turn for Rick. He obviously knows some of the Saviors are good people because they stayed behind. Then one saves Rick from the scum bag Savior, then another frees him and lastly one saves him from being bitten. But yet he cold bloodily kills them all! It was a shocking turn.
> 
> Glad they didn’t drag out the whole Henry thing, but he is another annoying kid on the show.
> 
> The Negan and Jadis thing was stupid and pointless. A helicopter shows up. Next big storyline. And somehow in a garbage dump
> she has washer, dryer, electricity, shower and make-up. Just kill her off already.
> 
> I am curious of how they are going to make Negan somewhat of a good guy is going to work.
> 
> I to hell Daryl and Rosita kill Eugene! POS
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean to say you hope to hell they kill Eugene?  Well, I can say that I have no pity for Eugene anymore.  What a traitorous leach he turned out to be!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It auto corrected hope. I hope they kill Eugene
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you believe he escaped?  WTH?  Eugene suddenly has balls.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a not so good part is an actually pretty good episode. I liked the gays guys story (forgot his name). The walkers were a real threat again. Carl’s note was touching. I like Negan and Simon’s fight. Everyone and their brother knew Dwight was in for.
> 
> Eugene proved again is he most loved to hate character. His escape was stupid. He pukes in her and she is going to just let him run and he was able to cover himself that quickly. Poor writing.
> 
> Please kill him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That escape was ridiculous.  I think it was just put in to show Eugene's motivation for being all-in to get rid of Rick's group and Hilltop in general, and maybe for someone in the group eventually offing Eugene.
> 
> These writers can't seem to decide what kind of character Negan is.  So much inconsistency.
> 
> You were thinking of Aaron, he's the one trying to get the swamp women to join the fight.
Click to expand...


The escape made me roll my eyes. He pukes on her and that how he creates space? Then the most unathletic guy on the show can out run 2 of the most athletic? Then he is able to
cover himself that well that quickly? Beyond ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean to say you hope to hell they kill Eugene?  Well, I can say that I have no pity for Eugene anymore.  What a traitorous leach he turned out to be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It auto corrected hope. I hope they kill Eugene
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you believe he escaped?  WTH?  Eugene suddenly has balls.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a not so good part is an actually pretty good episode. I liked the gays guys story (forgot his name). The walkers were a real threat again. Carl’s note was touching. I like Negan and Simon’s fight. Everyone and their brother knew Dwight was in for.
> 
> Eugene proved again is he most loved to hate character. His escape was stupid. He pukes in her and she is going to just let him run and he was able to cover himself that quickly. Poor writing.
> 
> Please kill him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That escape was ridiculous.  I think it was just put in to show Eugene's motivation for being all-in to get rid of Rick's group and Hilltop in general, and maybe for someone in the group eventually offing Eugene.
> 
> These writers can't seem to decide what kind of character Negan is.  So much inconsistency.
> 
> You were thinking of Aaron, he's the one trying to get the swamp women to join the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The escape made me roll my eyes. He pukes on her and that how he creates space? Then the most unathletic guy on the show can out run 2 of the most athletic? Then he is able to
> cover himself that well that quickly? Beyond ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Puking on her was actually a pretty good tactic IMO, and the kind of thing Eugene would do.  Who wouldn't pull back in disgust when someone pukes on them?  And he wasn't supposed to be outrunning Rosita so much as outmaneuvering her, since he knew the walkers were coming to get in her way.  However, there only seemed to be 2 walkers, which took her maybe 5 seconds to knock down.  If she had walked into a mob, that would have been different.  And the thorough covering of himself Eugene did was crazy.  

Then there's the question of why Darryl wasn't able to track Eugene.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It auto corrected hope. I hope they kill Eugene
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe he escaped?  WTH?  Eugene suddenly has balls.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a not so good part is an actually pretty good episode. I liked the gays guys story (forgot his name). The walkers were a real threat again. Carl’s note was touching. I like Negan and Simon’s fight. Everyone and their brother knew Dwight was in for.
> 
> Eugene proved again is he most loved to hate character. His escape was stupid. He pukes in her and she is going to just let him run and he was able to cover himself that quickly. Poor writing.
> 
> Please kill him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That escape was ridiculous.  I think it was just put in to show Eugene's motivation for being all-in to get rid of Rick's group and Hilltop in general, and maybe for someone in the group eventually offing Eugene.
> 
> These writers can't seem to decide what kind of character Negan is.  So much inconsistency.
> 
> You were thinking of Aaron, he's the one trying to get the swamp women to join the fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The escape made me roll my eyes. He pukes on her and that how he creates space? Then the most unathletic guy on the show can out run 2 of the most athletic? Then he is able to
> cover himself that well that quickly? Beyond ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Puking on her was actually a pretty good tactic IMO, and the kind of thing Eugene would do.  Who wouldn't pull back in disgust when someone pukes on them?  And he wasn't supposed to be outrunning Rosita so much as outmaneuvering her, since he knew the walkers were coming to get in her way.  However, there only seemed to be 2 walkers, which took her maybe 5 seconds to knock down.  If she had walked into a mob, that would have been different.  And the thorough covering of himself Eugene did was crazy.
> 
> Then there's the question of why Darryl wasn't able to track Eugene.
Click to expand...


Oh I forgot about that last part. Daryl is a tracker and Eugene ran through lose dirt. His tracks would have been everywhere! Smh


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Gracie

Not impressed. If the writers don't do something soon....well.
And I still loathe FTWD and haven't watched past season 1.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Not impressed. If the writers don't do something soon....well.
> And I still loathe FTWD and haven't watched past season 1.



FTWD has improved, but I understand not watching it.

Apparently this was the worst rated season finale since the first season:  ‘Walking Dead’ Season 8 Finale Ratings Lowest Since Season 1

There is supposedly going to be a change in the show, with a new showrunner, so I'm holding out hope for improvement next season.

The first episode of FTWD's new season, with Morgan and introducing other new characters, was pretty good.  We'll see how it goes as the season progresses.


----------



## Gracie

I did watch that episode just to see the transition. I won't bother watching further. None of the people that are on that show are anyone I want to root for. And I loathe madison. She wants to be another rick. I guess she will get that wish but not many will watch her attempt it. 
As far as Rick is concerned...meh. He is totally boring now. Hell, all of them are. And turning maggie into another governor in female form, with daryl and jesus plotting against rick just is not enough any more to save this show. Such a shame too. The writers should have gotten a clue by now but I guess it has flown over their heads just how bad this thing is now.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I did watch that episode just to see the transition. I won't bother watching further. None of the people that are on that show are anyone I want to root for. And I loathe madison. She wants to be another rick. I guess she will get that wish but not many will watch her attempt it.
> As far as Rick is concerned...meh. He is totally boring now. Hell, all of them are. And turning maggie into another governor in female form, with daryl and jesus plotting against rick just is not enough any more to save this show. Such a shame too. The writers should have gotten a clue by now but I guess it has flown over their heads just how bad this thing is now.



Maggie is far from the Gov. She took in prisoners and fed and protected them. She just desires the death of the man who bashed in her husband’s head in front of her. A person who is really too dangerous to keep alive


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## TNHarley

I enjoyed the FTWD premiere. It basically continued morgans story where the WD finale ended.
Im just wondering about timelines.. seems off.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not impressed. If the writers don't do something soon....well.
> And I still loathe FTWD and haven't watched past season 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTWD has improved, but I understand not watching it.
> 
> Apparently this was the worst rated season finale since the first season:  ‘Walking Dead’ Season 8 Finale Ratings Lowest Since Season 1
> 
> There is supposedly going to be a change in the show, with a new showrunner, so I'm holding out hope for improvement next season.
> 
> The first episode of FTWD's new season, with Morgan and introducing other new characters, was pretty good.  We'll see how it goes as the season progresses.
Click to expand...


I can't wait to see how it progresses with Morgan.  I actually think that Fear has gotten better since they got rid of Travis.  Lol.  I was never a fan of Travis.


----------



## Fang

GHook93 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I would love to hear from all the haters of TWD or FTWD or GOT or BB or XF or whatever!
> 
> Let's hear the way you would script the story to make it better than what is being shown. Make up some stuff that should be put on screen and make the producers jealous! Let's hear the ideas that are better than what's on TV!!
> 
> Otherwise, it's a lot of haters saying shit about shows just because they have diarrhea of the mouth, or fingers... And want to piss people off for attention...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching the show from day one.
> 
> Last season and this season I have pretty well been disappointed in it.  It is like the writers have phoned in the scripts while sitting on the beach in the Bahamas.
> 
> I watch it because I can record it and skip through the commercials.  If I had to endure the the 50 minutes of commercials for ten minutes of the show I wouldn't bother to watch it.
> 
> A far as improving the story there are many other avenues the story could go.  The story should about survival after the fall of civilization rather than dealing with stupid and often times silly human v human conflict.
> 
> It is time to put an end to the series.    Either that or fire the existing writers and get some people that actually give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea that last episode was just garbage. Simply awful. Rick’s crashes into Negan car some how is able to go on the slowest car chase in history. Why didn’t Negan Judy slam on the break and Rick would have been caught btw 40 Saviors. Not to mention his plan required pinpoint precision to which the likelihood of success is low. I mean if he was off by 5 secs he would have slammed into a different car.
> 
> Then why the hell doesn’t Negan car a gun also?!?!?!? He is going to war. Just plain stupid.
> 
> Then the fight. Why the hell was Rick wasting all his ammo when chasing an unarmed Negan  when he didn’t have a clear shot.
> 
> Then Negan falls at least 3 stories and has just minor bruising! Come one. He would have had 2 broken bones throughout his legs.
> 
> Then Jadis some how shows up at the precise right time and captures Negan at gun point. Which is all done before Rick can get there.
> 
> The show has gotten so bad it is ridiculous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I quoted you because I DVR'd all of the second half of season 8 and this is the last episode I watched. Trying not to read ahead...

I agree the show has gone down hill mainly due to poor writing. They should have buried Carl at the end of the first half of season 8. By the time 3 months passed I wasn't emotionally invested in Carl's death anymore. Once we knew he had been bitten we knew his fate. There's was no need to spend an entire episode on it 3 months later. 

The chase scene with Rick and Negan was incredibly anti-climatic. If the writer's stay true to form, they won't kill Negan this early in the season. I never actually believed one of them was going to die in that fight scene.

For a show that once prided itself on the unexpected, it has become entirely predicable. They horribly mismanaged the deaths of Glenn and Abraham. The cliff hanger wasn't much of a cliff hanger when news spread over the summer that those two actors weren't showing up to the sets anymore. The shock of their deaths wasn't so shocking after all. Had they shown their deaths at the end of that season without the cliff hanger it may have been one of the best and most shocking scenes ever.

And... what the hell is Morgan doing on FTWD??? I started watching that Sunday Night and realized I had to watch all my Walking Dead episodes before starting FTWD. 

Anyway, I'll continue to DVR the shows and fast forward through commercial. Like someone said, I can't invest 8 season and not know what happens. I'll binge watch the remaining episodes before I post here again.


----------



## Flash

I know you have to suspend belief watching this show.  That is a given.

However, the thing that bothers me the most is all the human v human conflict in the series.

You would think that with 90% (maybe more) of the humans turned into zombies then the remaining humans would ban together and cooperate instead of killing one another.

This series should have been about survival, not war.  That would have made a great story for three, maybe four seasons.  

The other thing that is also hard to swallow is the fact that the zombies bodies did not deteriorate within the first six month and that they made it through several winters.  A body is a body and needs food, water and warmth regardless of the brain activity. 

Of course when you watch a show about zombie hordes you should not expect it to be like reality.  

Kind of like watching a movie about something that happened a long time ago in a galaxy far far away and seeing Negroes, Caucasians, Orientals and even a few Hispanics.   The same racial evolution that we had here on earth.


----------



## Montrovant

Flash said:


> I know you have to suspend belief watching this show.  That is a given.
> 
> However, the thing that bothers me the most is all the human v human conflict in the series.
> 
> You would think that with 90% (maybe more) of the humans turned into zombies then the remaining humans would ban together and cooperate instead of killing one another.
> 
> This series should have been about survival, not war.  That would have made a great story for three, maybe four seasons.
> 
> The other thing that is also hard to swallow is the fact that the zombies bodies did not deteriorate within the first six month and that they made it through several winters.  A body is a body and needs food, water and warmth regardless of the brain activity.
> 
> Of course when you watch a show about zombie hordes you should not expect it to be like reality.
> 
> Kind of like watching a movie about something that happened a long time ago in a galaxy far far away and seeing Negroes, Caucasians, Orientals and even a few Hispanics.   The same racial evolution that we had here on earth.



Do you really think that after some sort of cataclysmic event, where most of the population dies, that those who remain would "ban together and cooperate"?  What parts of the history of human interactions lead you to that conclusion?  

I think the way things work in TWD, as far as human interaction, is reasonable enough.  There are communities that do band together and cooperate, and smaller groups, but there is also conflict.  This is a world of very limited resources, particularly when a good deal of the population probably does not have much in the way of experience trying to live off the land.  That's almost bound to lead to conflict.  It's also a world without law.  That leaves openings for strongmen and those interested in power.

There are many problems with the writing, but I don't think that humanity continuing its history of fighting among itself is one of them.


----------



## RWS

The purpose of the bad writing is to extend the show for as long as it remains a cash-cow.

And as long as it remains entertaining enough, people will continue to watch.

I mean, if I wanted to write it the correct way, the show would have lasted maybe 3 seasons. But for sure, there is an end-game, because the zombies will continue to rot and deteriorate until they have no muscle left to guide their bones. Of course there will be new zombies from getting bit or dying of old age, but the epidemic is basically over. All they need to do is move up into Canada, and let the cold freeze the zombies. And then they can do Survivorman episodes on how to live and survive in the frozen forests minus zombies.

But then, it would not be a show about zombies anymore. So do you want a zombie show, or a survival show? For the latter, there are plenty of choices. I certainly would not stick around in the South during a zombie apocalypse. But it is necessary bad writing for the show to continue....


----------



## Fang

Just watch the season finale.  RICK, REALLY??????  WTF???


----------



## RWS

Sry to resurrect a dead thread...

S09e01 was pretty good.... waddaya think?


----------

